# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  ALTA-Klinik

## MomoRonja

Hallo!
Im Rahmen einer Active-Surveillance-Strategie soll zur Kontrolle eine Biopsie an meiner Prostata vorgenommen werden. Bei der Suche nach einer Alternative zu der sehr unangenehmen und schmerzhaften Stanzbiopsie bin ich auf die ALTA-Klinik in Gütersloh gestoßen. Dort wird - laut Info der Klinik - die Biopsie mittels MRT-Überwachung *nicht* durch den Enddarm vorgenommen. Wie und wo wollte man mir in der telefon. Sprechstunde nicht mitteilen. Das Besondere ist wohl, dass ein im MRT sichtbarer Tumor zur Gewebeentnahme gezielt angesteuert werden; es wird also nicht 10x gestanzt. Das Ganze findet unter lokaler Betäubung statt und läuft laut Klinikinformation im Gegensatz zur Stanzbiopsie schmerzfrei ab.
Wer hat Erfahrungen mit dieser Vorgehensweise sammeln können und wenn ja, welche?

Guenter

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo!
> 
> Im Rahmen einer Active-Surveillance-Strategie soll zur Kontrolle eine Biopsie an meiner Prostata vorgenommen werden. Bei der Suche nach einer Alternative zu der sehr unangenehmen und schmerzhaften Stanzbiopsie bin ich auf die ALTA-Klinik in Gütersloh gestoßen. Dort wird - laut Info der Klinik - die Biopsie mittels MRT-Überwachung *nicht* durch den Enddarm vorgenommen. Wie und wo wollte man mir in der telefon. Sprechstunde nicht mitteilen. Das Besondere ist wohl, dass ein im MRT sichtbarer Tumor zur Gewebeentnahme gezielt angesteuert werden; es wird also nicht 10x gestanzt. Das Ganze findet unter lokaler Betäubung statt und läuft laut Klinikinformation im Gegensatz zur Stanzbiopsie schmerzfrei ab.
> Wer hat Erfahrungen mit dieser Vorgehensweise sammeln können und wenn ja, welche?
> Guenter


Dieses Verfahren entspricht nicht dem normalen Vorgehen und ist im Rahmen der Active Surveillance ungeeignet.

Sinn der Biopsien während der AS ist zu erkennen:
A) ob der Tumor seinen Gleason Score (also seine Aggressivität) verändert
und
B) ob sich das Ausmass der Befalls der Prostata verändert

A) schaffen sie bedingt mit einr gezielten, einzigen Stanze. Man kann leicht "danebenstechen" und den weniger aggressiven Anteil erwischen, so dass man erstmal beruhigt bleibt, während 1 cm daneben ein Gleason Score 8 wächst. Ich hatte gerade letzte Woche einen Patienten gesehen, dessen GS6 innerhalb eines Jahres unter AS auf ein GS8 in einer Stanze hochging, der Rest der Stanzen blieb bei GS6.
B) schaffen Sie mit einer einzigen Stanze gar nicht. Sie haben keinerlei Information über die Tumorlast in der Prostata, Befall von einen oder beiden Lappen, Befall kapselnah, etc. Alles wichtige Infos, wenn man die weitere Behandlung planen möchte.

Wenn Sie eine transrektale Stanzbiopsie ohne Narkose nicht machen wollen, können Sie nach einer Narkose fragen. Das wird von einigen Kliniken angeboten. Sie brauchen aber die komplette Stanzung der Prostata wieder. Das ist der Preis, denn man mit AS bezahlen muss und dieser Preis ist meines Erachtens vergleichweise gering, da man dafür jeglicher Therapie erstmal entgeht.

----------


## Mattse

> dieser Preis ist meines Erachtens vergleichweise gering


Welchen Vergleich meinen Sie, Herr Schmidt? Den Vergleich der Ungewissheit der AS mit den Nebenwirkungen der Therapien? Ist das Risiko mit im Vergleich berücksichtigt? Und wie liegen die Gewichtungen der Wahrscheinlichkeiten bei der Vergleichsberechnung?

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Mattse,

es gibt keine Vergleichsberechnungen, jedenfalls kenne ich keine.

Dr. Daniel Schmidt meint, dass die Nebenwirkungen durch die höhere Stanzenanzahl mit 10 - 12 Stanzen nach Leitlinie vergleichsweise gering sind, gegenüber den Nebenwirkungen einer Therapie wie Operation, Bestrahlung oder Hormontherapie. Jedenfalls habe ich ihn so verstanden!

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## tom aus lu

> die Biopsie mittels MRT-Überwachung *nicht* durch den Enddarm vorgenommen. Wie und wo wollte man mir in der telefon. Sprechstunde nicht mitteilen.


Die Biopsie erfolgt wahrscheinlich perienal, d.h. vom Damm aus. Eine Methode die mindestens die Gefahr einer Sepsis wesentlich eindämmt, da die Punktionsstelle regelkonform desinfiziert werden kann.

Ansonsten kann ich nur empfehlen "über den Tellerrand" zu schauen. Leitlinien sind Empfehlungen, aber keinesfalls in Stein gemeißelte Weisheiten.

Tom

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Herr Schmidt,




> Das ist der Preis, denn man mit AS bezahlen muss und dieser Preis ist meines Erachtens vergleichweise gering, da man dafür jeglicher Therapie erstmal entgeht.


Mich interessiert, ob Sie schon einmal Ihre Prostata haben biopsieren lassen, da ich diesen Eingriff aus eigener Erfahrung nicht als harmlos sehe. Ich bin an einer Antwort von Herrn Schmidt interessiert und nicht von Forumsmitgliedern, die zu wissen meinen, was Herr Schmidt meint.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## MomoRonja

Hallo, vielen Dank für euere Beiträge!
Ja, vor 4 Jahren habe ich die Stanzbiopsie an eigenen Körper erfahren. Mit jeder neuen Stanze wurde der Schmerz stärker, zum Schluss hätte ich gerne auf ein Stück Holz gebissen. Ohne Narkose würde ich das nicht mehr machen lassen. Eine von 10 Stanzen war positiv, etwas 10% dieses Biopsiates. Nachdem die Krankenhaus-Urologen sofort zur OP schreiten wollten, habe ich durch Zufall beim Googlen die Seite der GEK-Gmünd gefunden, in der u.a. auf die Möglichkeit der DNA-Zytologie hingewiesen wurde. Bei Prof. Dr. Böcking habe ich das Stanzmaterial untersuchen lassen; sein Urteil und das von Dr. med. H. Bliemeister (früher Lütjensee, jetzt HH): der Tumor ist klinisch nicht relevant (Haustierkrebs). Die drei MRTs, die ich inzwischen habe machen lassen, zeigten keine Ausdehnung des Karzinoms. Im Rahmen meines AS wäre jetzt ergänzend zum MRT eine Kontrollbiopsie notwendig. Ich stehe vor der Entscheidungssituation: Stanzbiopsie mit Narkose oder FNAB in Coburg. Die ALTA-Klinik erscheint / erschien mir interessant, weil hier gezielt der sichtbare Krebs biopsiert wird, um anschließend feststellen zu können, ob sich der Agressivitätsgrad verändert hat. 
Die Argumente von Herrn Schmidt, dass damit nicht sichtbare Stellen außen vor bleiben, sind schlüssig. Ich habe eine Anfrage an die Alta-Klinik geschickt mit allen Materialien, die ich zur Verfügung habe u. bin gespannt zu welcher Schlussfolgerung die Experten dort kommen.
Gruß Günter

----------


## Mattse

> Ich bin an einer Antwort von Herrn Schmidt interessiert und nicht von Forumsmitgliedern, die zu wissen meinen, was Herr Schmidt meint.


Danke Knut.

----------


## Mattse

> es gibt keine Vergleichsberechnungen, jedenfalls kenne ich keine.


Die gesamte Leitlinie ist doch wohl eine Vergleichsberechnung, aber deswegen verstehe ich Herrn Schmidts Vergleichsberechnung zwischen einer Biopsie und den Risiken einer Therapieform immer noch nicht, (Dr. Burger  :Blinzeln: ). Aber Herr Schmidt bezeichnet sich ja auch als Strahlentherapeut und nicht als Urologe (http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...6330#post66330 ,#26).
Nichts für ungut Hansjörg, aber an einer Aussage des Herrn Schmidt wäre ich schon interessiert.

----------


## BurgerH

Hallol Mattse,

die S3-Leitlinie ist keine Vergleichsberechnung, sondern basiert auf der zur Zeit bestmöglichen Evidenz und einem Konsens des Expertengremiums.

Siehe:

http://www.urologenportal.de/fileadm...ersion1.03.pdf

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Mattse

> basiert auf der zur Zeit bestmöglichen Evidenz


Hansjörg, evidenzbasiert = auf der Basis empirisch zusammengetragener und bewerteter wissenschaftlicher Erkenntnisse erfolgend (von diagnostischen oder therapeutischen Maßnahmen), d.h. Auswertung von Zahlenreihen mit Hilfe der Statistik und dem Ergebnis vergleichbarer Erkenntnisse. Dein Einsatz in Ehren, aber Herr Schmidts Antwort zu der Frage steht immer noch aus, es sei denn Du hast noch einen anderen Account. Gruß Mattse.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Ich halte eine Stanzbiopsie der Prostata für deutlich weniger nebenwirkungsreich als eine Operation, Strahlentherapie oder Hormontherapie.

Die Stanzbiopsie kann ein traumatisches Erlebnis für den Patienten sein, das stelle ich gar nicht in Frage. Allerdings sollten wir auch das Ganze mit ein paar Daten anschauen:

Das Risiko ins Krankenhaus zu müssen wegen Komplikationen einer Prostatastanzbiopsie innerhalb von 30 Tagen nach der Biopsie ist um den Faktor 2,65 erhöht.
Nehmen wir an Herr Krueger, dass Sie mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 1% in den nächsten 30 Tagen ins Krankehaus müssen (weil sie einen Schwächeanfall hatten oder von einem Golfball getroffen wurden oder von einem Affen gebissen wurden, usw.). Wenn Sie sich jetzt heute die Prostata noch stanzen lassen, dann müssen Sie mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 2,65% in den nächsten 30 Tagen ins Krankenhaus. Naja, so dramatisch ist das nun auch nicht...
Wer es nachlesen will, hier: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21944136

----------


## M Schostak

> Hallo!
> Im Rahmen einer Active-Surveillance-Strategie .... ein im MRT sichtbarer Tumor.....die Biopsie mittels MRT-Überwachung *nicht* durch den Enddarm ..... im Gegensatz zur Stanzbiopsie schmerzfrei.....bin gespannt zu welcher Schlussfolgerung die Experten dort kommen


Das aggressive Marketing der Alta-Klinik an der Grenze der Legalität ist haarsträubend!. Falsche Pseudoargumente geben angebliche Antworten auf die berechtigten Ängste der Betroffenen. 

Die Spezifität einer MRT-Untersuchung liegt deutlich unter 50%; damit ist ein Münzwurf überlegen (soviel zur Sichtbarkeit).
Es gibt umfangreiche Untersuchungen über Vor- und Nachteile der Zugangswege. Nachteil des transrektalen Wegs ist das etwas höhere Infektionsrisiko. Vorteil ist der kurze Weg der Nadel und die ausgezeichnete Möglichkeit der Lokalanästhesie.
Urologischerseits wird der perineale Weg v.a. dann gewählt, wenn es um eine Sättigungsbiopsie unter Einsatz eines Templates geht. Das wird dann typischerweise (und nicht umsonst) in Narkose gemacht.

Die Alta-Klinik ist keine neutrale Beratungsstelle, weder Urologen, noch Strahlentherapeuten sind beteiligt; insofern kann es definitiv keine patientenorientierte "Schlußfolgerung" geben, sondern nur die eine Antwort: "ja, tolles Verfahren; wir raten dringend zur Durchführung". Ein klarer Nutzen besteht definitiv nur für die Alta-Klinik.

Natürlich wäre es grundsätzlich gut, wenn wir keine Biopsien bräuchten; Trotzdem stimme ich Herrn Schmidt voll und ganz zu: Ich finde auch, dass das Konzept der Kontrollbiopsien im Rahmen der aktiven Überwachung ein günstiges Verhältnis von ausreichend Sicherheit auf der einen Seite und wenig Nebenwirkungen auf der anderen Seite bietet.
Wirklich weniger Invasivität offeriert nur Watchfull Waiting (keinerlei Kontrolluntersuchungen, sondern einfaches Abwarten, ob der Krebs jemals Symptome durch Metastasen macht) oder gleich ein primäres Nichtfeststellen des Krebses (Über Sinn und Unsinn der Früherkennung im Allgemeinen können wir ja an anderer Stelle diskutieren).

Grüße

M. Schostak

----------


## MomoRonja

Vielen Dank Herr Schostak,

Ihre Ausführungen bezüglich der Alta-Klinik bestätigen die Informationen, die ich von anderer Stelle erhalten habe!!!
Grüße
Günter

----------


## RalfDm

Das Geschäftsgebahren der Alta-Klinik war auch (inoffizielles) Thema anlässlich des diesjährigen DGU-Kongresses in Leipzig. Ein in der Gegend der Klinik tätiger niedergelassener Urologe wusste zu berichten, dass die Klinik in einem Raum liegt, der ein stark erhöhtes Aufkommen an gutbetuchten Industriemanagern aufweist, die keine Zeit und/oder keine Lust haben, sich mit der Materie "Prostatakrebs" näher zu befassen, nach dem Motto "dafür habe ich meine Leute (Ärzte"), ich habe Wichtigeres zu tun". Dieses Klientel ließe sich nur allzu leicht von den schönen MRT-Bildern blenden und drücke die 1.500,- oder so  für die Untersuchung ohne Mühe ab. Das sei das Geschäftsmodell der Klinik. Es werden natürlich nur die Bilder gezeigt, auf denen der Krebs tatsächlich zu erkennen ist.

Auf dem DGU-Kongress wurde auch in mehreren Runden über die derzeit verfügbaren Bildgebungen wie MRT, PET/CT, HistoScannig, CTRUS-ANNA usw. diskutiert. Es gibt keines, wo nicht noch Wünsche nach besserer Trefferquote übrig blieben. Ich glaubte aber aus einem Beitrag herauszuhören (der nicht aus Flensburg kam), dass derzeit von allen Verfahren wohl das CTRUS-ANNA-Verfahren die besten Ergebnisse liefert.

Ralf

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Herr Schmidt,




> Mich interessiert, ob Sie schon einmal Ihre Prostata haben biopsieren lassen, da ich diesen Eingriff aus eigener Erfahrung nicht als harmlos sehe.


Meine Frage haben Sie leider nicht beantwortet. Ich weiß, dass die Antwort für die angesprochene Thematik dieses Threads unwichtig ist, aber mich hat es einfach nur interessiert.
Mit der Statistik hat es natürlich so seine Bewandtnis. Ihr Beispiel bezieht sich auf AR (allgemeines Risiko). Da Sie mich als Beispiel angeführt haben, bin ich mehr interessiert, mein RR (relatives Risiko) zu kennen. Ihr Zeitintervall ist ein Monat (30 Tage). Bis zu meinem 67. Lebensjahr hatte ich noch kein Krankenhaus von innen- außer zu Krankenbesuchen- gesehen. Damit ist mein persönliches Risiko, in den nächsten 30 Tagen ins Krankenhaus zu kommen, nur 0,13 %. Wenn ich morgen zum Urologen gehe, um mir eine Stanzbiopsie machen zu lassen, dann steigt mein Risiko um 2038 %! in den nächsten 30 Tagen im Krankenhaus zu landen. Das klingt richtig gefährlich  :L&auml;cheln: , also bleibe ich zu Hause, um das Weihnachtsfest auch sicher im Kreis der Familie zu feiern  :L&auml;cheln: .
Meine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit Stanzbiopsien und FNAB sind

Meine erste Stanzbiopsie bestand aus 10 Stanzen. Ich hatte starke Blutungen in der Blase, so dass sich Blutgerinnsel bildeten, was sehr unangenehm beim Urinieren war. Nach dem 3. Tag besserte sich die Situation.Meine zweite Stanzbiopsie bestand aus 11 Stanzen. Ich hatte sehr starke Blutungen, so dass sich recht große Blutgerinnsel bildeten, was nicht nur unangenehm beim Urinieren war sondern auch sauweh tat, bis man den Pfropfen durch hatte. Am dritten Tag bekam ich eine deftige Sepsis, so dass mir einige Stunden meines Lebens fehlen. Diesmal waren es gute zwei Wochen bis zur Rückkehr zur Normalität.Meine dritte Stanzbiopsie bestand aus 11 Stanzen. Ich hatte wieder Blutungen aber keine Blutgerinnsel.Meine FNAB hatte ich beim Event Lütjensee. Der Ablauf ist wie bei einer rektalen US-Untersuchung. Man liegt in Seitenlage auf einer Liege, und das Ganze fühlt sich wie die Einführung der US-Sonde ein und unterscheidet sich nur durch einen kleinen Pieks beim Einstich in die Prostata.
Ich hatte keine Blutungen und keine Schmerzen und soweit ich mich erinnere, hatten die anderen vier Teilnehmer auch keine Probleme. Auf jeden Fall waren wir abends alle fit zu unserem Galadinner und hatten einen wirklich schönen Abend.

Insofern verstehe ich Günter (MomoRonja), dass er für sein AS nach einer Alternative zur Stanzbiopsie sucht. Die FNAB bei Prof. Strohmaier , Coburg, könnte dies sein, da Prof. Strohmaier auch das Wissen und die Erfahrung hat, die DNA-Ploidie Ergebnisse ordentlich zu beurteilen.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## M Schostak

> Das klingt richtig gefährlich  ....Die FNAB könnte dies sein, da .... auch das Wissen und die Erfahrung hat, die DNA-Ploidie Ergebnisse ordentlich zu beurteilen.


Im Spiel mit der Angst funktioniert das Marketing immer besonders gut -  das ist eminenzbasierte Medizin.

Nach drei negativen Biopsieserien wäre es wohl richtiger, erstmal keine weiteren Biopsien machen zu lassen - unabhängig vom Weg, der Größe der Nadel und der angewandten Bildgebung.
In Deinem Profil steht das zwar nicht, aber der Geschichte nach müsstest Du etwa 70 sein. Eventuell vorhandene andere Krankheiten müssen mitgerechnet werden

Nach drei Biopsieserien ist die Restwahrscheinlicheit, dass Du  einen übersehenen Krebs hast, etwa 1 - 2%.
Das Risiko, dass dieser Krebs in deinem Alter lebensbedrohend wäre, liegt wahrscheinlich auch bei 1 - 2%.

Das Restrisiko von deutlich unter 1 Promille wäre für mich jedenfalls Grund genug, die Sache jetzt zu beenden.

P.S.: Ich sehe eine Prostatabiopsie auch nicht als harmlos an.


Herzliche Grüße

Martin Schostak

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Meine FNAB hatte ich beim Event Lütjensee.... Ich hatte keine Blutungen und keine Schmerzen und soweit ich mich erinnere, hatten die anderen vier Teilnehmer auch keine Probleme. Auf jeden Fall waren wir abends alle fit zu unserem Galadinner und hatten einen wirklich schönen Abend...
> Gruß Knut.


Die "anderen vier Teilnehmer" (einer davon war ich) hatten in der Tat keine Probleme. 

Aber um die Story komplett zu erzählen: Beim in der Tat schönen Abend gab es noch einen sechsten Mitstreiter, der uns alle nach Lütjensee eingeladen hatte. Dieser Teilnehmer (früher auch regelmäßig hier im Forum aktiv) hatte einige Wochen vorher eine Kontroll-FNAB machen lassen, die zu einer starken Blutung führte, die der Arzt zunächst nicht stillen konnte. Kurz vor der Entscheidung, den Patienten wegen der Blutungen stationär aufnehmen zu lassen, bekam der Arzt die Blutung dann doch noch in den Griff. So hat mir der Mitstreiter das erzählt.

Als Grund für die außergewöhnliche Blutung wurde angegeben, dass die Prostata durch vorherige Stanzbiobsien vernarbt gewesen sei und dass bei der FNAB eine der Narben getroffen worden sei. Ich erwähne dies, weil auch die FNAB zu Komplikationen führen kann - ob häufiger oder seltener als bei der Stanzbiopsie, weiß ich nicht. 

Ich selbst hatte zum Zeitpunkt meiner ersten FNAB in Lütjensee schon zwei Stanzbiopsien hinter mir - die FNAB lief bei mir dennoch komplikationslos, ebenso wie die zweite FNAB ca. 2 Jahre später (die, wie an anderer Stelle bereits erwähnt, allerdings 80% unbrauchbare "Proben" lieferte und damit für meine Verlaufskontrolle wertlos war). 

Auch meine per heute insgesamt 3 Stanzbiopsien sind alle völlig komplikationslos verlaufen. Knuts schlechte Erfahrungen sind sicher nicht zu verallgemeinern - ebenso wenig wie meine Komplikationslosigkeit. 

Dieser Beitrag richtet sich _nicht_ gegen die Ploidie! Schließlich kann die DNA-Zytometrie ebenso gut mit gestanztem Gewebe wie mit FNAB-gewonnenen Zellen gemacht werden. Ich will lediglich darauf hinweisen, dass auch bei der FNAB, wie bei _jeder_ invasiven Maßnahme, ein Restrisiko für das Auftreten von Komplikationen vorhanden ist. Eine Darstellung, die suggeriert "Stanzbiopsie = risikoreich, FNAB = harmlos", sollte man daher vermeiden (es sei denn, sie sei empirisch beweisbar).

Schorschel

----------


## M Schostak

> Als Grund für die außergewöhnliche Blutung wurde angegeben, dass die Prostata durch vorherige Stanzbiobsien vernarbt gewesen sei und dass bei der FNAB eine der Narben getroffen worden sei.


Eine Narbe ist ein fibrotisches, extrem gefäßarmes  Ersatzgewebe....

Noch nie hat ein Pathologe in einem Präparat einer Radikalen Prostatektomie "Biopsienarben" beschrieben, obwohl jeder Betroffene eine oder mehrere Serien hinter sich hatte.
Falls alle aber sich irren und es Prostatanarben tatsächlich gibt, würde es sicher nicht _mehr_ bluten, wenn man die trifft, sondern _weniger_ 

Eminezbasierte Medizin: Falls es mal doch nicht funktioniert, liegt es am Patienten und nicht an der Nadel (Insofern wird dieser Fall natürlich nicht in der Komplikationsrate mitgerechnet.......)!

Grüße

Martin Schostak

----------


## tom aus lu

> Noch nie hat ein Pathologe in einem Präparat einer Radikalen Prostatektomie "Biopsienarben" beschrieben, obwohl jeder Betroffene eine oder mehrere Serien hinter sich hatte.


"Narben"... eher bildlich gesprochen. Wenn ich mich dunkel an meine Ausbildung erinnern kann, sind Pathologen aber sehr wohl in der Lage zu erkennen wie oft eine Prostata biopsiert wurde. Der Stichkanal hinterlässt definitiv Veränderungen. 

Kann man in diesem Zusammenhang eher von "Läsionen" sprechen oder wie würde der Fachmann dies bezeichnen?

Gruß aus der Pfalz

Tom

----------


## Schorschel

> Falls.....es Prostatanarben tatsächlich gibt, würde es sicher nicht _mehr_ bluten, wenn man die trifft, sondern _weniger_


Hört sich sehr logisch an.

Ich habe nur wiedergegeben, was mir erzählt wurde...

Schorschel

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo aktive Forumsfreunde und interessierte Mitleser,

der leider bedauerliche Ablauf der FNAB-Aktion für den erwähnten 6. Teilnehmer hatte mich heute veranlasst, mit diesem Freund der DNA-Zytometrie per E-Mail Kontakt aufzunehmen, um noch einmal von ihm persönlich zu erfahren, was denn damals der Grund für die heftigen kaum zu stillenden Blutungen anläßlich einer schon einige Tage vor dem Termin Lütjensee stattgefundenen FNAB war bzw. gewesen sein konnte. Hier seine Antwort von heute nachmittag:

Hallo Hutschi,

danke für die Nachfrage  mir geht es blendend.

Deine Frage bezüglich des Blutens bei der FNAB kann kompetent eigentlich nur Dr. Bliemeister beantworten.
Ich sehe ihn bald in der Schweiz und werde dann das Thema ansprechen.

Wünsche Dir und Deinen Lieben eine erholsame Weihnachtszeit und alles erdenklich Gute im neuen Jahr.

LG-Paul

Der nach meiner Kenntnis umfangreichste Thread dieses Forums enthält zahlreiche Beiträge, die die Idee zur Aktion Lütjensee bis zur Umsetzung bzw. Vollendung beschreibt. Der Thread enthält Beiträge von inzwischen leider verstorbenen Männern und auch einer Frau, nämlich Carola-Elke, die ob ihrer fundierten Beiträge sehr vermisst wird. *Hier* kann man diesen Thread nachverfolgen.

Es gibt aber auch noch die Möglichkeit, die damaligen Abläufe in den nachstehend aufgeführten BPS-Magazinen nachzulesen:
BPS Magazin 1/2008 - ab Seite 21: http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...per&Itemid=226
BPS-Magazin 3/2008 - ab Seite 19: http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...per&Itemid=229

Was mir allerdings heute beim Schreiben dieses Beitrages im Kopf herumschwirrte, war die Frage, warum eigentlich nicht vor einer Biopsie - gleich welcher Art - Blut abgenommen wird, um den Gerinnungsfaktor zu ermitteln. Bei jeder Darmkoloskopie war das Voraussetzung. Ohne diese Blutkontrolle hätte man nie diese Untersuchung vornehmen dürfen. Warum also nicht auch vor einer Biopsie? Ich würde mich ganz besonders freuen, wenn Martin Schostak dazu etwas ausführen könnte.

Gruß Harald

----------


## M Schostak

> Was mir allerdings heute beim Schreiben dieses Beitrages im Kopf herumschwirrte, war die Frage, warum eigentlich nicht vor einer Biopsie - gleich welcher Art - Blut abgenommen wird, um den Gerinnungsfaktor zu ermitteln. Bei jeder Darmkoloskopie war das Voraussetzung. Ohne diese Blutkontrolle hätte man nie diese Untersuchung vornehmen dürfen. Warum also nicht auch vor einer Biopsie? Ich würde mich ganz besonders freuen, wenn Martin Schostak dazu etwas ausführen könnte. Gruß Harald


Hallo Harald,
Also, ich kann da nur für alle mir bekannten Kliniker sprechen: Es _wird_ vor jeder Biopsie Blut abgenommen. 

Die standardmäßigen Untersuchungen Quick und Thrombozyten sind allerdings nicht wirklich geeignet, viele Gerinnungsstörungen zu erkennen. Quick ist gut, um richtige Bluter zu finden (eine Rarität) und zeigt den Effekt einer Phenprocumon-Therapie; die Zahl der Thrombozyten sagt leider nichts über deren Funktion.

Das Problem: Um mit 95% Sicherheit ein erhöhtes Blutungsrisiko auszuschließen, braucht es eine ganze Batterie von teilweise langwierigen und komplizierten Laboruntersuchungen (Faktorbestimmungen usw.) - das sprengt jeden Rahmen.

Ich habe vor drei Jahren eine Studie gelesen, die zeigte, dass eine einfache Blutungsanamnese  wesentlich sicherer ist, als die Blutabnahme. Die Fragen dabei sind banal: "Ist bei Ihnen jemals eine Blutgerinnungsstörung oder Thrombose festgestellt worden? ", "Beobachten Sie bei Schnittwunden und/oder Schürfwunden ein längeres Nachbluten?", "Nehmen oder nahmen Sie in letzter Zeit Medikamente zur Blutverdünnung ein? (z.B. Sintrom®, Marcoumar®, Plavix®, Tiklide®, Thrombo-ASS®, Herz-ASS®, Colfarit® etc.)" usw.

Unsere Patienten bekommen deshalb seither diesen Fragebogen vor der Biopsie: http://www.gerinnung-igs.at/Download...ogen_adult.pdf

Grüße

Martin


P.S.: Bei einer Coloskopie ist die Blutabnahme aus o.g. Gründen genauso (un-)sinnig....

PS2: 


> Hallo Hutschi, Deine Frage bezüglich des Blutens bei der FNAB kann kompetent eigentlich nur Dr. Bliemeister beantworten. LG Paul



Bliemeister ist Urologe und praktischer Arzt - ganz klar, dass er die Geheimnisse der Blutgerinnung besser kennt als irgendjemand sonst -  wenigstens sein Buch kann man ja mal kaufen....Wieder ein krasses Marketing- Beispiel à la ALTA-Klinik; Seine Behauptungen wie z.B.  "Zur Operation bei Prostatakrebs rate ich Niemandem" finde ich schlichtweg haarsträubend.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

*@ M Schostak*
Meine PK-Historie habe ich eingestellt. Diese hatte ich vor Jahren gelöscht, da wegen zu geringer Speicherkapazität ich diese nicht fortschreiben konnte. Dies Problem haben die Forumsbetreiber schon längere Zeit gelöst, aber irgendwie hatte ich dies aus den Augen verloren, wobei für alle Neuen es natürlich eine wichtige Orientierungshilfe ist.
Aus meiner PK-Historie ist zu sehen, dass ich kein Suchender mehr bin sondern bereits im Jahr 2007 eine Protonentherapie in Loma Linda absolviert habe.
Mein statistisches Zahlenspiel soll keine Angst erzeugen sondern war nur eine flachsige Antwort an Herrn Schmidt zu seiner statistischen Spielerei.
Ansonsten habe ich meine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit den Biopsievarianten dargelegt und dem Suchenden Günter (MomoRonja) bestärkt, dass die FNAB für ihn unter der Betreuung von Prof. Strohmaier die gesuchte Alternative sein könnte.

*@ Schorschel*



> Schorschel
> Aber um die Story komplett zu erzählen: Beim in der Tat schönen Abend gab es noch einen sechsten Mitstreiter, der uns alle nach Lütjensee eingeladen hatte. Dieser Teilnehmer (früher auch regelmäßig hier im Forum aktiv) hatte einige Wochen vorher eine Kontroll-FNAB machen lassen, die zu einer starken Blutung führte, die der Arzt zunächst nicht stillen konnte. Kurz vor der Entscheidung, den Patienten wegen der Blutungen stationär aufnehmen zu lassen, bekam der Arzt die Blutung dann doch noch in den Griff. So hat mir der Mitstreiter das erzählt.


Aber damit ist die Story immer noch nicht komplett, denn gerade dieser sechste Mistreiter hat wahre Horrorerfahrungen mit der Stanzbiopsie gemacht. Ich wollte diesen Beitrag einstellen, aber der Mitstreiter ist nicht mehr im Forum registriert, und damit ist mir der Aufwand zu groß, den Beitrag zu suchen.




> Schorschel
> Eine Darstellung, die suggeriert "Stanzbiopsie = risikoreich, FNAB = harmlos", sollte man daher vermeiden (es sei denn, sie sei empirisch beweisbar).


Diese Untersuchungen sind gemacht worden und zeigen für die FNAB eine deutlich geringere Komplikationsrate. Und für mich persönlich gibt es noch einen großen Unterschied, und zwar ist der Ablauf bei der FNAB noch menschenwürdig und bei der Stanzbiopsie dagegen hängt/sitzt man in dem Gestell, hält mit einer Hand Hodensack und Penis zwecks freier Sicht für den Arzt, umkrampft mit der anderen Hand irgendein Gestellteil und fiebert den nächsten Biopsie Klack entgegen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Knut,

meine Biopsie habe ich noch heute iun guter Erinnerung, und "mitarbeiten" musste ich bei meinem Urologen überhaupt nicht. Er setzte vielmehr eine Krankenschwester als Assistentin ein, die dafür sorgte, dass er frei arbeiten konte und auch darauf achtete, dass die Biopsate sauber abgelegt und geordnet waren.

Tschüss

Jürg

----------


## M Schostak

> Diese Untersuchungen sind gemacht worden und zeigen für die FNAB eine deutlich geringere Komplikationsrate.


Eine Reihe von Einzelfällen ergeben noch lange keine Studie und erst recht keinen Beweis.

Gibt man in Pubmed "prostate cancer _and_ fine needle aspiration biopsy _and_ cytology" ein und setzt den Filter "clinical trial", dann taucht die letzte Studie zum Thema 1998 auf.....Offenbar ein gut gehütetes Geheimnis.
Nimmt man den Filter "clinical trial" raus, finden sich bis 1998 drei Übersichtsarbeiten - immer hochverdächtig, wenn es mehr Übersichten ( =Zusammenfassungen bisheriger Ergebnisse) als Originalarbeiten gibt.
Fügt man "morbidity" hinzu (Komplikationsrate), bleibt keine Publikation übrig - 

Sorry, mein Fazit:  Deine Ansicht über die FNAB hat ein Evidenzlevel 4 (Expertenansicht). Das wird auch die nächste Runde der S3-Leitlinien nicht überstehen.

Ach und:



> Und für mich persönlich gibt es noch einen großen Unterschied, und zwar ist der Ablauf bei der FNAB noch menschenwürdig und bei der Stanzbiopsie dagegen hängt/sitzt man in dem Gestell, hält mit einer Hand Hodensack und Penis zwecks freier Sicht für den Arzt, umkrampft mit der anderen Hand irgendein Gestellteil und fiebert den nächsten Biopsie Klack entgegen.



Alle Urologen, die ich kenne machen die Biopsie wie ich: Der Betroffene liegt entspannt in Seitenlage und die Prostata wird vor der Biopsie (mittels einer Feinnadel...) betäubt. Ich habe dazu eine Reihe von (natürlich publizierten) Studien  mit vielen hundert Patienten gemacht. Die Komplikationsrate bez. nachhaltiger Blutungen oder (fieberhafter) Infektionen lag zusammengerechnet bei 2,3% (allerdings nur für eine Woche gerechnet). 

Herzliche Grüße

Martin

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Und für mich persönlich gibt es noch einen großen Unterschied, und zwar ist der Ablauf bei der FNAB noch menschenwürdig und bei der Stanzbiopsie dagegen hängt/sitzt man in dem Gestell, hält mit einer Hand Hodensack und Penis zwecks freier Sicht für den Arzt, umkrampft mit der anderen Hand irgendein Gestellteil und fiebert den nächsten Biopsie Klack entgegen.
> Gruß Knut.


Von so einem Horror-Szenario habe ich noch nie gehört...

Bei meinen 3 Stanzbiopsien (3 unterschiedliche Ärzte in 2004, 2006 und 2012) lag ich jeweils entspannt und bequem in Seitenlage auf der Liege und konnte auf Wunsch sogar zusammen mit dem Uro auf den Bildschirm schauen. Eine Mithilfe beim Sortieren meiner Genitalien war nie erforderlich. 

Alle 3 Biopsien waren dank Lokalanästhesie schmerzfrei. Ich spürte lediglich bei jeder Stanze ein ganz leichtes Ziehen, was eher kognitiv unangenehm war, aber nicht schmerzhaft. Ich hatte bei der 3. Biopsie (14 Stanzen) keinerlei Blutungen - weder im Urin, noch im Stuhl. Bei den ersten beiden hatte ich einige Stunden leicht verfärbten Urin.

Ich plädiere nochmals dafür, nicht durch einseitige Stories zu suggerieren, dass die Stanzbiopsie schrecklich und die FNAB harmlos ist. Beides sind invasive Verfahren, und bei beiden kann man Pech haben. 

Schorschel

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Im Beitrag 12 hatte ich es erwähnt:

"Das Risiko ins Krankenhaus zu müssen wegen Komplikationen einer Prostatastanzbiopsie innerhalb von 30 Tagen nach der Biopsie ist um den Faktor 2,65 erhöht.
Nehmen wir an , dass Sie mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 1% in den nächsten 30 Tagen ins Krankehaus müssen (weil sie einen Schwächeanfall hatten oder von einem Golfball getroffen wurden oder von einem Affen gebissen wurden, usw.). Wenn Sie sich jetzt heute die Prostata noch stanzen lassen, dann müssen Sie mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 2,65% in den nächsten 30 Tagen ins Krankenhaus. 
 Wer es nachlesen will, hier: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21944136 "

----------


## M Schostak

Hallo Herr Schmidt,
super Studie! Danke für den Link. 
Muss einem schon zu denken geben: Die unbehandelte Kontrollpopulation musste in 2,7% innerhalb von 30 Tage ins Krankenhaus!
Bei der Erhöhung der Komplikationen in der Biopsiegruppe handelte es sich nicht wie von knut.krueger angenommen um mehr Blutungen, sondern um mehr Infektionen.
Die Auswertung lief zw. 1991 und  2007; In den letzten 10 Jahren hat es zumindest in Deutschland eine starke Verschärfung der Empfehlungen bezüglich der hygienischen Parameter bei der Biopsie gegeben (z.B. Braunol-Tamponade, routinemäßige Antibiose, allerneuestens sogar gezielt nach Rektumabstrich u.v.m.).
Man darf hoffen, dass dies die infektiösen Komplikationen  deutlich reduziert hat. Das ist natürlich Spekulation, aber es könnte dann durchaus sein, dass die Krankenhausaufnahmerate heutzutage identisch wäre.

herzliche Grüße

Martin Schostak

----------


## Harald_1933

> Unsere Patienten bekommen deshalb seither diesen Fragebogen vor der Biopsie: http://www.gerinnung-igs.at/Download...ogen_adult.pdf


Lieber Martin,

vorab vielen Dank dafür, dass Du meine Frage hinsichtlich der möglicherweise sinnvollen Blutentnahme vor einer Biopsie zur Ermittlung des Gerinnungsfaktors so ausführlich beantwortet hast. Auch Deine Bewertung zum aktuellen Stand des Themas FNAB unter Bezugnahme auf etliche Quellen muß man leider akzeptieren, obwohl diese durchaus in Ausnahmefällen noch Anwendung findet. Inwischen konnte ich auch lesen, wie behutsam die Stanz-Biopsien wohl in Deinem Klinikum ablaufen. Leider verlief die Stanz-Biopsie ohne Betäubung bei mir ähnlich traumatisch wie bei Knut. Nachzulesen unter www.myprostate.eu 

Es gab mal einen Arbeitskreis unter der Leitung von Knut Krüger im Zusammenhang mit der DNA-Zytometrie, wobei da auch die FNAB angesprochen wurde. Das Ergebnis dieser umfangreichen Befragung aller in Frage kommenden Ansprechpartner ist *hier* als Schlußdokument verfasst nachzulesen.

Der in Rede stehende 6. Teilnehmer der Lütjensee-Aktion hatte damals ein Profil erstellt, von dem ich ausschließlich die relevante Passage im Zusammenhang mit der 1. Stanzbiopsie nachfolgend zur Kenntnis bringe:

"Zwei der sieben Biopsiezylinder der Prostata links enthalten Herde (maximale Ausdehnung: 3mm) des mittelgradig differenzierten prostatischen Adenokarzinoms.

Das Drüsengewebe in den Biopsiezylinder der Prostata rechts zeigt die Merkmale der glandulären und fibromuskulären Hyperplasie sowie Zeichen einer leichten chronischen unspezifischen Entzündung (Prostatitis)

3 Stunden nach BX enorm viel Blut (Blase) verloren. Musste notfallmässig in das Kantonspital Luzern eingeliefert werden. Spülkatheter gesetzt bekommen.
Koagulation verstopfte regelmässig den Katheter. Musste jeweils durch Spül-Pumpe behoben werden. Blutung konnte erst am 6. Tag unter Kontrolle gebracht werden. Ganz offensichtlich wurde die Blase mindestens zweimal perforiert."

Ich war heute erneut nach Eingang seiner E-Mail sehr froh, dass er dieses Debakel und auch die später bei der FNAB erlittenen erneuten Blutungen so gut weggesteckt hat. Dr. Bliemeister hält nach meinem Kenntnisstand nur noch Vorträge zur DNA-Zytometrie, nimmt aber selbst keine Untersuchungen mehr vor. Sein Buch hat wohl nicht ganz ohne Grund wenig Anklang gefunden.

Gruß Harald.

----------


## tom aus lu

Das eine Biopsie nach der klassischen Stanzmethode, zur Manifestation eines Karzinoms, nach Ausschöpfung aller diagnostischen Mittel und längerfristigen Tendenzentwicklung immer noch noch das Mittel erster Wahl sein dürfte ist wohl unumstritten. Am besten dann noch durch bildgebende Verfahren unterstützt.

Was mich nur an der Sache stört ist der ungezügelte Umgang. Wenn man sich hier einige Threads von Neuteilnehmern vornimmt gewinnt man den Eindruck , dass Biopsien so eben mal, im Vorbeigehen, mitgenommen werden. Kaum ist der PSA Wert mal nicht normgerecht scheinen wohl viele Urologen zum Äußersten zu greifen. Warum? Weil es die Patienten fordern? Weil es Sicherheit vermitteln soll? Weil der Arzt seine Haftung minimieren will? Zur Fallzahlerhöhung?

Dem gegenüber sind dann auch 2,3% Komplikationsrate zu viel. Auch die psychische Belastung einer solchen Untersuchung ist in keiner Studie erfasst. Männer sind doch stark, das bisschen piksen ist doch nicht so schlimm!

Die ewige Verharmlosung wird auch keinen wirklichen Fortschritt für alternative Verfahren bringen. Kein Urologe wird daran interessiert sein ein Verfahren zu ändern, welches er Tag täglich anwendet. Statt dessen wird Altbekanntes optimiert, mit Braunol tamponiert und bestenfalls ein Abstrich gemacht.

So lange sich also die Einstellung von *Patienten und Ärzten* nicht ändert werden auch weiterhin Biopsien am Fließband erledigt. Wenn dann die Sepsis doch zuschlagen sollte, dann waren es halt 2,3%, no Risk no Fun! 

Sorry, diese unqualifizierten Sätze konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen. 

Tom

----------


## M Schostak

> Dem gegenüber sind dann auch 2,3% Komplikationsrate zu viel.


Lieber Tom,

Ich will das überhaupt nicht klein reden. Die Früherkennung (und schließlich die Biopsie) hat Ihre Komplikationen. 
Der Verniedlichungsvorwuf des Verfahrens trifft den Falschen, denn gerade zum Thema Schmerzen und Komplikationen bei der Biopsie und auch,  wie man die Biopsie an sich in Zukunft durch bessere Marker  als PSA vermeidet, habe ich schon manches geschrieben (s.o., gib mal in PubMed Schostak M and prostate cancer ein). Einer meiner Sätze: "There is an urgent clinical need to avoid unnecessary biopsies and subsequent overtreatment".

Wenn ich nochmal auf dem eben zitierten Paper vom Strahlentherapeuten rumreiten darf (Eine Analyse bei immerhin 152.449 Männern...):

_The 30-day hospitalization rate within 30 days_ _was 2.7% in the control population (die Gruppe ohne Biopsie).

_Es ist eben alles relativ...

herzliche Grüße

Martin Schostak_


_

----------


## tom aus lu

Mein Einwand war global und nicht persönlich gemeint.

Es ist ja schon ein Fortschritt wenn das Verfahren optimiert wird und wenigstens in Punkto Sepsisvermeidung, Braunoltamponate und Abstrich, eine Weiterentwicklung stattfindet. Wenn strenge Indikationsstellungen bei den niedergelassenen Urologen dann noch Einzug halten und diese die obige Sepsisprophylaxe nicht als Unnötig erachten würden, wäre schon viel erreicht. Das Ganze abgerundet mit einer wirksamen Analgesie und vor allem einer psychologischen Betreuung in Form einer Aufklärung über Nutzen und Risiken sowie dem Verfahren wäre fast schon optimal.




> There is an urgent clinical need to avoid unnecessary biopsies and subsequent overtreatment


Bleibt zu hoffen, dass Biopsien ein Auslaufmodell werden!

Tom

----------


## Schorschel

> Zitat Martin: Die Früherkennung (und schließlich die Biopsie) hat ihre Komplikationen.





> Zitat Martin: There is an urgent clinical need to avoid unnecessary biopsies and subsequent overtreatment".





> Zitat Tom: Bleibt zu hoffen, dass Biopsien ein Auslaufmodell werden!


Ich halte eine breit angelegte Früherkennung durch PSA-Screening grundsätzlich für sehr wichtig. Das Problem ist m.E. nicht das PSA-Screening an sich, sondern das, was die allermeisten Urologen daraus machen, nämlich eine ziemliche Biopsie-Orgie. Insofern liegt für mich die Betonung im zweiten Zitat von Martin Schostak ganz klar auf dem Wort "unneccessary". 

Hier fehlen klare Vorgaben (Leitlinie?), die die erwähnte Biopsie-Orgie verhindern. Die Leute, die die massive Übertherapie (beginnend mit überflüssigen Biospien und endend mit Tausenden generell oder zunächst überflüssigen RPEs) vermeiden wollen, indem sie das PSA-Screening abschaffen oder reduzieren wollen, drehen m.E. definitiv an der falschen Stellschraube.

Was ich bei Deinem Zitat nicht verstehe, Tom: Was soll nach Deiner Meinung an die Stelle des "Auslaufmodells Biopsie" treten, wenn wirklicher histologischer Aufklärungsbedarf besteht?

Schorschel

----------


## tom aus lu

> Was ich bei Deinem Zitat nicht verstehe, Tom: Was soll nach Deiner Meinung an die Stelle des "Auslaufmodells Biopsie" treten, wenn wirklicher histologischer Aufklärungsbedarf besteht?


Das Ganze war ein Ausblick in die Zukunft. Evtl. geben "Biomarker" allein oder in Verbindung mit bildgebenden Verfahren   oder optimierte DNA-Analyse tatsächlich Aufschluss über Art, Ausdehnung und Gefährlichkeit eines Karzinoms, liefern so kurative Empfehlungen für weitere Maßnahmen und die Histologie interessiert nur noch den Pathologen nach der Organentnahme?

Vielleicht kann uns der Fachmann, Professor Martin Schostak, hier schon einen trüben Ausblick liefern?


Tom

PS: Vor kurzem habe ich mal gelesen, dass Hunde sogar Krebs beim Menschen erschnüffeln können.... vielleicht ist die Lösung ja ganz einfach? (mmmmhhhh, ich glaube da fehlen noch Studien und die Evidenz ist noch nicht nachgewiesen) ; -)

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Evtl. geben "Biomarker" allein oder in Verbindung mit bildgebenden Verfahren oder optimierte DNA-Analyse tatsächlich Aufschluss über Art, Ausdehnung und Gefährlichkeit eines Karzinoms, liefern so kurative Empfehlungen für weitere Maßnahmen und die Histologie interessiert nur noch den Pathologen nach der Organentnahme?


Ganz schön utopisch, aber schön wär's!!

Beste Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## M Schostak

> Evtl. geben "Biomarker" allein oder in Verbindung mit bildgebenden Verfahren   oder optimierte DNA-Analyse tatsächlich Aufschluss über Art, Ausdehnung und Gefährlichkeit eines Karzinoms, liefern so kurative Empfehlungen für weitere Maßnahmen und die Histologie interessiert nur noch den Pathologen nach der Organentnahme? Vielleicht kann uns der Fachmann, Professor Martin Schostak, hier schon einen trüben Ausblick liefern?


Liebes Forum,
Sensitivität ist die Fähigkeit einer Untersuchung, die Krankheit zu entdecken. Spezifität die Fähigkeit, die Gesundheit zu beweisen.
PSA ist sehr sensitiv (90%), aber sehr unspezifisch (25%). Ein Münzwurf hat 50% Spezifität.

Erstes Problem: Überdiagnose. 
Aus meiner Sicht tragen den Hauptanteil dieses Problems weniger die Urologen, sondern eher Hausärzte, die den PSA-Wert (mitunter ohne zu fragen) "mitlaufen lassen". Auffällige Befunde werden dann zum Urologen geschickt (Soll der doch sehen, wie er das Dilemma löst). Ich habe reihenweise Männer in der Sprechstunde, bei denen z.B. aus Altergründen überhaupt nicht hätte nachgesehen werden sollen oder solche, die eigentlich überhaupt keine Diagnostik (und schon gar keine Therapie) wollten und durch den auffälligen PSA-Wert in die Biopsie-PSA-Biopsie-PSA usw.-Spirale getrieben wurden. Ich unterstelle, dass weniger ungezielte Überdiagnostik betrieben würde, wenn der Betroffene gleich zum Urologen geht und der die urologische Gesamtsituation VOR der Blutabnahme besser in die Erörterung ob und wenn ja was für eine Früherkennung mit einbeziehen kann.

Zweites Problem: Das PSA-Dilemma.
 s.o., Spezifität 25%, d.h. 75% haben keinen Prostatakrebs, müssen aber trotzdem eine invasive Diagnostik über sich ergehen lassen. Man kann nur hoffen, dass andere Parameter aus dem Blut und aus dem Urin in Zukunft geeignet sind, mehr überflüssige Biopsien zu vermeiden. Weltweit läuft diesbezüglich eine Menge Forschung, allerdings ist noch nichts bewiesenermaßen besser oder gar auf dem Markt.

Drittes Problem: Bildgebung. 
Leider befinden sich fast alle, im Forum besonders beliebten Untersuchungen im experimentellem Stadium; einige erhöhen möglicherweise die Sensitivität, aber wie oben erwähnt, ist das eigentlich nicht unser Problem. Bis endlich mal adäquate Studien vorliegen, profitieren v.a. aggressive Marketing-Experten wie z.B. die Alta-Klinik.

Viertes Problem: Alternative Gewebediagnostik (z.B. FNAB). 
Ich denke, meine Meinung dazu dürfte klar geworden sein; Es handelt sich um eine Reihe von Fallberichten, richtungsweisende Studien fehlen. Speziell hier im Forum herrscht mitunter eine einseitig stark verzerrte Ansicht vor.

Mein Fazit: Lieber vorher überlegen ob überhaupt Früherkennung und dafür nachher bei leitliniengerechten Verfahren bleiben.

Grüße

Martin Schostak

----------


## JürgenS

> Mein Fazit: Lieber vorher überlegen ob überhaupt Früherkennung und dafür nachher bei leitliniengerechten Verfahren bleiben.


Vor allem sollte man sich, bevor man sich für eine Früherkennung entscheidet, darüber im Klaren sein, was einen bei positivem Befund
erwartet und wie man damit umgeht.  Man hört immer wieder, wie Betroffene in Panik geraten und in ein tiefes Loch fallen, wenn ihnen der
Arzt einen Verdacht auf PCa mitteilt. Sie sind dann total unvorbereitet und Wachs in den Händen der Ärzte und lassen alles mit sich geschehen.

JürgenS

----------


## Stempel

Lieber Jürgen, wer schon zur Früherkennung geht, hat sich immerhin schon mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt. Ob dann bei positivem Test (hoher PSA Wert) Panik ausbricht - vielleicht im Einzelfall. Gleichwohl finde ich die Konsequenzen aus diesen Zahlen interessant: 



> Liebes Forum,
> Sensitivität ist die Fähigkeit einer Untersuchung, die Krankheit zu entdecken. Spezifität die Fähigkeit, die Gesundheit zu beweisen.
> PSA ist sehr sensitiv (90%), aber sehr unspezifisch (25%). Ein Münzwurf hat 50% Spezifität.


Mit der Annahme, 100000 Männer gehen mit bislang nicht festgestellter Krankheit zur Vorsorge und von diesen sind 1000 (=1%) nun krank. Zusammen mit den Zahlen von Herrn Schostak sowie der Bezeichnungen dieser Statistik Seite können wir die Anzehl a,b,c,d der Patienten ausrechnen, wenn es keinen Graubereich gibt: 

Aus der Gesamtzahl der Patienten ergibt sich: 
a+b+c+d = 100000

Die Zahl der Kranken bzw Gesunden ist: 
a+b = 1000; c+d = 99000

Die Sensitivität ist 90% = 0,9: 
0,9 = a/(a+b) 

Die Spezifität  ist 25% = 0,25: 
0,25 = d/(c+d) 

Damit erhalten wir: Von 100000 Patienten sind 
a = 900: krank und positiv getestet
b = 100: krank und negativ getestet
c = 74250: gesund und positiv getestet
d = 24750: gesund und negativ getestet

Den Einzelnen interessiert aber nur, ob sein Test richtig oder falsch war. Dies sind aber von 100000 Patienten nur die Gruppe a (krank und Positiv) plus die Gruppe d (gesund und negativ). also 900+24750=25660 oder eben nur 25,6% der Tests. 

Das spricht wieder nicht für ein flächendeckendes PSA screening, es sei denn, ich habe mich verrechnet, was schon mal vorkommt. 

Gruß, Wolfgang

----------


## tom aus lu

> Das spricht wieder nicht für ein flächendeckendes PSA screening


Nun diese Erkenntnis ist ja auch nicht neu. Eine flächendeckendes PSA Screening macht unter dieser Betrachtungsweise überhaupt keinen Sinn. Ich bin zwar absoluter Befürworter von Früherkennungsmaßnahmen, aber diese sollte jedoch nur für "Risikogruppen", z.B. familiäre Vorbelastung, eine Empfehlung sein.

Nicht umsonst ist der PSA Wert im IGEL Segment zu finden und wird auch dort im IGEL Monitor (http://www.igel-monitor.de) als "tendenziell negativ" beurteilt.

Noch dramatischer wird es wenn der PSA Wert, ohne Zustimmung des Patienten, z.B. bei Privatversicherten einfach mit bestimmt wird. Martin Schostak hat sich dazu ja schon geäußert.

Mein Fazit: Früherkennung mit PSA Bestimmung bei familiärer Vorbelastung und Risikopatienten (z.B. chronischer Prostatitis) und maximal bis zum 70. Lebensjahr.

Tom

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Der Endpunkt eines PSA-Screenings darf nie die Detektionsrate von Prostatakarzinomen sein.
Das Ziel des Screenings ist nicht den Krebs zu finden (ich weiss das klingt paradox), zumindest darf die Effektivität des Screenings nicht daran gemessen werden.

Das Ziel des Screenings ist die Vermeidung von Todesfällen durch frühzeitige Entdeckung einer Tumorerkrankung, so dass sie im heilbaren Stadium behandelt werden kann. Und dieses Ziel haben nur ganz wenig Screening-Methoden erreicht (wenn überhaupt).

----------


## Harald_1933

> Das Ziel des Screenings ist die Vermeidung von Todesfällen durch frühzeitige Entdeckung einer Tumorerkrankung, so dass sie im heilbaren Stadium behandelt werden kann. Und dieses Ziel haben nur ganz wenig Screening-Methoden erreicht (wenn überhaupt).


Vielen Dank. Klarer konnte man das nicht definieren.

Gruß Harald.

*"Wer tiefer irrt, der wird auch tiefer weise"*
(Gerhart Hauptmann)

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

*@ jürgw*
Es freut mich, dass Du Deine Biopsie in guter Erinnerung hast. Ich habe zwar mittlerweile einen guten Urologen, aber trotzdem habe ich nicht einmal die jährliche Grundsatzuntersuchung in guter Erinnerung. Ich mache diese, weil ich sie für notwendig und wichtig als Nachkontrolle zu meiner Therapie ansehe.
In sehr guter Erinnerung habe ich meine Protonentherapie in Loma Linda, und auch wenn ich mich wiederhole mit der Aussage meiner Frau Es war die schönste Zeit unserer Ehe und das trotz des Anlasses!

*@ M Schostak*




> Sorry, mein Fazit: Deine Ansicht über die FNAB hat ein Evidenzlevel 4 (Expertenansicht). Das wird auch die nächste Runde der S3-Leitlinien nicht überstehen.


Da ich ein wissensdurstiger Betroffener bin, interessiert mich, mit welchem Evidenzlevel die Stanzbiopsie Einzug in den S 3 Richtlinien gehalten hat?




> Alle Urologen, die ich kenne machen die Biopsie wie ich: Der Betroffene liegt entspannt in Seitenlage und die Prostata wird vor der Biopsie (mittels einer Feinnadel...) betäubt. Ich habe dazu eine Reihe von (natürlich publizierten) Studien mit vielen hundert Patienten gemacht. Die Komplikationsrate bez. nachhaltiger Blutungen oder (fieberhafter) Infektionen lag zusammengerechnet bei 2,3% (allerdings nur für eine Woche gerechnet).


Dann sollten Sie einmal Ihren Kollegen, Prof. Hautmann, Leiter der Urologie der Universität, Ulm (Ich weiß nicht, ob er noch in Amt und Würden ist) aufklären. Scheinbar hatte ich das Pech, nur an die Eisenbarths der Urologie geraten zu sein.
(Ich weiß, dass letzterer zu Unrecht diesen Ruf hat.)

*@ tom aus lu*




> Das eine Biopsie nach der klassischen Stanzmethode, zur Manifestation eines Karzinoms, nach Ausschöpfung aller diagnostischen Mittel und längerfristigen Tendenzentwicklung immer noch noch das Mittel erster Wahl sein dürfte ist wohl unumstritten. Am besten dann noch durch bildgebende Verfahren unterstützt.


In diesem Fall geht es um Verlaufskontrolle und nicht um die Manifestation des PCa. Weiter war die FNAB eine vom Threadeigner genannte Option. Ich habe ihn, da er wohl mit der Stanzbiopsie ähnliche Erfahrungen wie ich gemacht hat- die Eisenbarths scheinen doch stärker in der Urologie vertreten zu sein- in Richtung FNAB bestärkt insbesondere auch, weil er bei Prof. Strohmaier in guten Händen ist.

*@ M Schostak
*



> PSA ist sehr sensitiv (90%), aber *sehr unspezifisch (25%)*. Ein Münzwurf hat 50% Spezifität.


Dies ist nicht richtig, weil der Ansatz falsch ist. Haben Sie sich einmal gefragt, warum es zu den unnötigen Biopsien kommt? Ganz einfach, weil man sich zu wenig um die Ursache des PSA-Anstiegs kümmert, und deshalb gibt es natürlich so viele negative Biopsieergebnisse auf den PK bezogen (Gott sei Dank). Deshalb muss man fragen, was sind die typischen Merkmale des Prostatakrebses? Typisch für den PK ist sein langsames aber stetiges Wachsen. Und dies muss man zur Differenzierung gegen die anderen möglichen Ursachen des PSA-Anstieges nutzen. Deshalb plädiere ich schon seit Jahren für das PSA-Screening, und zwar beginnend mit

35 Jahren bei PK in der Familie in der Blutlinieansonsten ab 40 Jahren
Die Messung sollte jährlich und bei stark streuenden Ergebnissen 2- 3x jährlich durchgeführt werden. Die Ergebnisse sind in Excel zu führen und mit ein paar Klicks liefert uns der gute Bill aussagefähige Grafiken- natürlich erst nach Vorliegen genügender Messwerte. Ich kann Trendlinien, linearer oder exponentieller Verlauf, vom Programm in die Messwerte legen, was sich bei stark streuenden Messwerten empfiehlt und die PSA-Werte dann aus der Grafik entnehmen für die Ermittlung der Verdopplungszeit, um bei streuenden Werten unrealistische Ergebnisse der Verdopplungszeit zu vermeiden. Ein kleines Programm mit Vordruck zur Führung der Verdopplungszeiten, bietet Ralf als Download auf der KISP Homepage an.
Ich bin sehr sicher, dass mit dieser Vorgehensweise 

eine Spezifizität von über 95 % erreicht wirdund die Biopsien zum richtigen, optimalen Zeitpunkt erfolgen.

*@ Daniel Schmidt
*



> Im Beitrag 12 hatte ich es erwähnt:


Und in Beitrag 16 hatte ich erwähnt, dass mein persönliches Risiko um 2038 %  :L&auml;cheln:  steigt bei einer Stanzbiopsie ins Krankenhaus zu kommen.

Gruß Knut

----------


## MomoRonja

Liebe Forumsteilnehmer, vielen Dank für die vielen sachverständigen Beiträge! 

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Thema "Alta-Klinik" eine so weit gefächerte Resonanz hervorrufen würde. Zu meinem Fall (ich bin 67,5 Jahre alt) will ich ergänzend 
anführen, dass ich  in 11/2008 die Stanzbiopsien habe machen lassen. Meine PSA-Werte waren in 10/2008 = 6.79, in 12/2008 = 7.33 und jetzt in 11/2012 = 8,63.
Von den 10 Stanzen war eine mit ca. 10% positiv. Aufgrund des Gleasons 7a (3+4) sollte ich nach Anraten der Krankenhaus-Urologen operiert werden. Ich stieß 
damals durch Zufall auf eine GEK-Info mit dem Beitrag "DNA-Zytologie". Im Internet fand ich Prof. Böcking als Experten für diese Thematik; er riet mir die schon vereinbarte 
Da-Vinci-OP /Gronau abzusagen, um erst einmal das Stanzmaterial zytologisch zu analysieren. Die Diagnose von Prof. Böcking: "Haustierkrebs", zur Zeit nicht behandlungsrelevant. 
Zufälligerweise oder absichtlich vergingen viele Wochen bis das Stanzmaterial von der Nordseeküste nach Düsseldorf geschickt wurde.
Erst durch hartnäckiges Bohren kam die Versendung in Gang. War das Zufall oder ...?
Prof. Böcking verwies mich zur Bestätigung der Analyse an Dr. Bliemeister. Auf dessen Rat  habe ich zur Sicherheit ein Knochenzintigramm anfertigen lassen; 
dort war Alles ok. Es folgte je ein MRT in 2009, 2010 und jetzt in 2012. Veränderungen konnten dort nicht 
festgestellt werden.  Meine Ernährung habe ich bewusster gestaltet nach dem Motto "Krebszellen mögen keine Himbeeren" u.a.! 
Beschwerden habe ich bis heute keine gehabt. Auf Anraten von Dr. Bliemeister sollte im Rahmen der AS eine DNA-zytologische Analyse gemacht werden; empfohlen wurde mir Dr. Strohmaier / Coburg.
Die Sekretärin von Dr. Weidenfeld (Düsseldorf) sagte mir heute, dass im Marienhospital kaum noch FNABs gemachten würden; sie muss noch ihren Chef fragen wie der aktuelle Stand ist. Düsseldorf wäre geografisch günstiger für mich als Coburg.
Der Urologe, der den letzten PSA-Wert bestimmen ließ (11/2012=8,63) meinte im Beratungsgespräch, dass nach S3 noch die Abtastung per Finger u. die Ultraschalluntersuchung folgen sollten/müssten(?). Bringen diese beiden für mich harmlosen Untersuchungen noch etwas vor dem Hintergrund einer FNAB, oder können diese Kosten nicht besser eingespart werden?
Die Alta-Klinik habe ich übrigens abgehakt!

Gruß
Günter (MomoRonja)

----------


## Stempel

Lieber Knut, Sie wissen schon Bescheid: "Traue keiner Statistik, die Du nicht selber gefälscht hast" Daher: 


> Und in Beitrag 16 hatte ich erwähnt, dass mein persönliches Risiko um 2038 %  steigt bei einer Stanzbiopsie ins Krankenhaus zu kommen.


Die Einbringung der individuellen Vorgeschichte in Ihre persönliche Prognose ist statistisch nicht zulässig. Ausnahmen sind ursächlich (deterministisch) begründbare Prozesse, die Sie vor Zufallsereignissen (siehe Schmidt vor Ihnen) wie Blitzschlag besser schützen als die Allgemeinheit. Gleiches gilt mit umgekehrtem Vorzeichen für negative Ursächliche Risiken, häufiger ins Hospital zu müssen (zB chronische Krankheiten). 

Dies beachtend verweise ich bzgl Ihres Traums einer 95% Spezifität bei Einbeziehung von Vererbungsrisiken auf mein Nachschlagewerk und bitte um detailliertere Angaben/Berechnungen zur Erreichbarkeit. 

Gruß, Wolfgang

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Günter,
Deine PSA-Verdopplungszeit ist 11,8 Jahre. Ich würde weiter beobachten und auch keine FNAB oder sonstige Untersuchung machen lassen. Mich interessiert noch Dein Histogramm. Ich nehme an, dass Du eine peridiploide Verteilung hast mit einer Profilerationsfraktion < 5 %.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## MomoRonja

Hallo Knut,
ich gebe einmal einige Daten aus dem zytolog. Gutachten von Prof. Böcking an:
Nach enzymatischer Zellvereinzelung, Eichung mit 31 Fibroblasten u. Messung von 313 Tumorzellen, zeigt sich eine drößte (muss wohl größte heissen), peridiploide Stammlinie b ei 2,11c sowie weitere kleine Stammlinien in Bereich zwischen 4c und 5c und Werte bis 6c. Damit liegt ... ein überwiegend peridiploides DNA-Verteilungsmuster mit einem soeben beginnenden Übergang in peritetraploides Muster. 
Dies entspricht einem beginnenden Übergang von Typ A zu Typ B nach Tribukait (1993).
Auf der Seite 2 mit DNA-Histogramm steht u.a.: DNA-Interpretation: DNA-ANEUPLOIDY NOT DETECTED BUT MALIGNANCY HAS BEEN CONFIRMED MORPHOLOGICALLY.
The statement on DNA-aneuploidy is based on the DNA-stemline interpretation according to Boecking et al. 1993 (p y 0 001, Kolmogoroff-Smirnow test with DNA-stemline [c] out of the range [1 85 - 2 15}, [3 70 - 4 30], [7 40 - 8 60].

Ich muss gestehen, dass vor allem diese letzeren Daten für mich als Laien böhmische Dörfer sind.

Grüße von
Günter

----------


## knut.krueger

Guten Abend,

*@ Stempel*

Ich betreibe aggressives Marketing für meine Vorstellungen für ein richtiges PSA-Screening, um Herrn Prof. Schostak aufmerksam zu machen, da über seinen Einfluss eine Chance zur Änderung/Verbesserung besteht.

*@ MomoRonja*

Da die DNA-Ploidie nicht ganz meinen Erwartungen entspricht, möchte ich Dich bitten alle vorhandenen PSA-Messwerte mit Messdatum einzustellen, um sicherer die Tendenz beurteilen zu können.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## M Schostak

> *@ M Schostak*
> Da ich ein wissensdurstiger Betroffener bin, interessiert mich, mit welchem Evidenzlevel die Stanzbiopsie Einzug in den S 3 Richtlinien gehalten hat?


Die verschiedenen Teile der Empfehlungen rund um die Biopsie haben einen Evidenzgrad von 1++ (das Maximum) bis 2+.
Mehr Evidenz gibt es eigentlich nirgendwo in der Leitlinie...




> *@ M Schostak*Dann sollten Sie einmal Ihren Kollegen, Prof. Hautmann, Leiter der Urologie der Universität, Ulm (Ich weiß nicht, ob er noch in Amt und Würden ist) aufklären. Scheinbar hatte ich das Pech, nur an die Eisenbarths der Urologie geraten zu sein.


Ich komme aus der Charité in Berlin. Einer meiner ehemaligen Kollegen, Herr Schrader, hat jetzt den Ulmer Lehrstuhl, er macht die Biopsie genau wie ich.




> Dies ist nicht richtig, weil der Ansatz falsch ist. Haben Sie sich einmal gefragt, warum es zu den unnötigen Biopsien kommt? Ganz einfach, ......


Keine Ahnung, was Du mir sagen willst. Selbst mit Hilfe eines artifiziellen neuronalen Netzwerkes kommt man nicht über 50% PSA-Spezifität. Ich bin kein Mathematiker, aber diese Wahrheit kenne ich ziemlich genau. Ich habe mich in vielen Forschungsprojekten sehr intensiv damit beschäftigt.

Der einzige 100%-Spezifitäts-Marker für das Pca (Also sozusagen schwarz/Weiß), der je publiziert wurde, ist die s.g. GSTP1-Hypermethylierung ("_Methylation-specific PCR for detection of neoplastic DNA"; Schostak M et al. J Pathol. 2002 Mar;196(3):331-4. und  "GSTP1 CpG island hypermethylation for DNA-based detection of occult tumor cells in surgical margins after radical prostatectomy". Schostak M et al. World J Urol__. 2012 Aug;30(4):541-_6)

Das Verfahren ist nicht auf dem Markt

Grüße

Martin Schostak

----------


## MomoRonja

Hallo Knut, 
mein PSA-Wert vor ca. 8 Jahren lag um die 3,5. Meine PSA-Werte danach: 29.10.2008 / 6,79; 04.12.2008 / 7,33;  25.11.2012 / 8,63.
Über mehr Werte verfüge ich nicht, da mein Arzt meinte, ich sollte mich durch die PSA-Kontrollen nicht permanent verunsichern lassen. Stattdessen empfahl er die MRT-Aufnahmen, die bei mir keine Veränderungen aufwiesen sowie alle 2 Jahre eine Kontrollbiopsie (FNAB); die möchte ich in Kürze in Coburg machen lassen.

Wenn ich die heftigen Diskussionen in diesem Forum während der letzten 2 Wochen verfolge, so muss ich sagen, dass ich - nachdem ich von der o.a. Strategie überzeugt war - nun eine Phase der Verunsicherung durchlaufe. Weshalb werden DNA-Analyse einerseits als Fortschritt angepriesen, andererseits als nicht so geeignet usw. Für mich als Laien war/ist es einsichtig, dass die Fortschritte im Bereich DNA doch der optischen pathologischen Analyse überlegen sein müsste. Kann man bei AS alle zwei Jahre das kastaniengroße Organ "Prostata" durch 10-12 Stanzen im Rahmen der Stanzbiopsie zerhacken lassen? Da kann irgendwann ja nichts mehr übrig bleiben. Verlieren pathologische Institute eigentlich Einkünfte, wenn mehr DNA-zytolog. Analysen gemacht werden, für die sie zur Zeit nicht gewappnet sind; auch die Stanzbiopsie (ca. 700 Euro als Privatpatient) bedeutet doch ein Mehr an Einkünften gegenüber der FNAB. Wird die Wissenschaft möglicherweise durch Geldinteressen beeinflusst? Dies sind so einige Gedanken, die mir durch den Kopf schwirren.
Viele Grüße
Günter (MomoRonja)

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Günter,

auch wenn das die Anhänger der DNA-Zytometrie nicht gerne hören werden, der Gleason Score, der in der Stanzbiopsie bestimmt wird, ist einfach weltweit der Standard zur Bestimmung der Aggressivität eines Prostatakrebses.

Die S3-Leitlinien  sagen hierzu:

_Auch für die DNA-Zytometrie stehen nach Ansicht der Autoren nicht genügend Daten zur Verfügung, um den Routine-Einsatz als prädiktiver Marker für eine aktive Therapie zu begründen. Informationen zur PSA-Doubling-Time (PSADT) liegen zum Zeitpunkt der Indikationsstellung meist nicht vor, deshalb ist dieser Parameter in der Routine auch nicht regelmäßig als Kriterium für die Indikation anwendbar._

Beim S3-Gremium kannst Du davon ausgehen, dass keine wirtschaftlichen Interessen die Empfehlungen bestimmt haben.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Stempel

Weißt Du, ich bin weder Arzt noch heiße ich Schostak. Ich bin aber Physiker und weiß, wie Statistik geschrieben wird. Wenn Du Dir nun vorstellst, Du kämest als Vertreter zu mir und würdest versuchen, mir so...



> *@ Stempel*
> 
> Ich betreibe aggressives Marketing für meine Vorstellungen für ein „richtiges PSA-Screening“, um Herrn Prof. Schostak aufmerksam zu machen, da über seinen Einfluss eine Chance zur Änderung/Verbesserung besteht.


... Dein Verfahren anzudrehen, nachdem ich Dich wie in Posting #45 um Erläuterung bat. Was meinst Du, wie Du bei mir wieder 'raus gingest? 

Nun warte ich auf Deine Bewertung zur sichereren Tendenz von Ronjas PSA Werten. Vergiss dabei nicht, zur Quantifizierung der Sicherheit die Messfehler seriös abzuschätzen und in die Berechnung einfließen zu lassen. 

Gruß, Wolfgang

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo Knut, 
> mein PSA-Wert vor ca. 8 Jahren lag um die 3,5. Meine PSA-Werte danach: 29.10.2008 / 6,79; 04.12.2008 / 7,33; 25.11.2012 / 8,63.
> 
> *Deine PSA-Werte sind recht hoch. Wie groß ist Deine Prostata? Ich staune etwas über die Gelassenheit Deines Arztes!* 
> 
> Über mehr Werte verfüge ich nicht, da mein Arzt meinte, ich sollte mich durch die PSA-Kontrollen nicht permanent verunsichern lassen. Stattdessen empfahl er die MRT-Aufnahmen, die bei mir keine Veränderungen aufwiesen sowie alle 2 Jahre eine Kontrollbiopsie (FNAB); die möchte ich in Kürze in Coburg machen lassen.
> 
> *Die MRT ist als Ausschlussdiagnostik für das Vorliegen von malignen Veränderungen der Prostata viel zu unzuverlässig! Bei Deinen immer weiter ansteigenden Werten kann man sich m.E. keinesfalls auf eine MRT verlassen! 
> *
> ...


Alles Gute, Günter!!

Schorschel

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Günter,

ich hatte - wie im PN-Austausch bereits besprochen - übersehen, dass Du ja bereits eine Stanzbiopsie hinter Dir hast, die zur Erstdiagnose führte. 

Ich selbst habe ja zur Verlaufskontrolle 2x eine FNAB machen lassen (siehe andere Threads). Ich habe die Methode bewusst gewählt, um das ständige Stanzen meiner Prostata, wie es die Leitlinie bei AS vorsieht, zu vermeiden. Insofern planst Du dasselbe, was ich gemacht habe.

Frage: Hast Du von Deinem damaligen Biopsat eine DNA-Zytometrie machen lassen? Wenn nicht, kannst Du jetzt ja keinen "Verlauf" feststellen, denn Du kannst ja nicht Deinen damaligen GS mit der jetzt festzustellenden Ploidie vergleichen, um daraus Rückschlüsse zu ziehen. Wenn Du die FNAB machen lassen willst, brauchst Du in jedem Fall noch nachträglich die Zytometrie Deiner alten positiven Stanze (was kein Problem ist). 

Entscheiden wird auch sein, ob bei Dir - anders als bei mir - genügend untersuchungsfähiges Gewebe aspiriert werden wird, denn sonst ist das Ganze "für die Katz". Wenn, wie bei mir, 15 von 19 Entnahmen unbrauchbar waren, dann hat man in keinster Weise eine repräsentative Abdeckung der gesamten Prostata, und jede - aber auch jede! - Schlussfolgerung aus einer solchen FNAB verbietet sich. Du würdest dann, wie auch ich, im Dunkeln stehen und Dich auf die anderen Parameter für Deine AS-Fortführung verlassen müssen.

Insofern mach ruhig die FNAB, wenn Dir das wichtig ist, aber sei wachsam bei der Auswertung (Stichwort Repräsentativität!!). Ich sehe allerdings eine gewisse Gefahr, dass Du - wie auch ich - hinterher genauso schlau bist wie vorher.

Nach 4 Jahren wäre vielleicht eine erneute Stanzbiospie mal wieder fällig (ich habe 6 Jahre gewartet)? Deine PSA-Situation spräche m.E. dafür.

Eine schwere Entscheidung, ich weiß! Viel Glück dabei!!

Schorschel

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Günter,

entschuldige bitte, dass meine Stellungnahmen länger dauern, aber ich habe bis zum Jahresende noch viel zu regeln und bin gestern erst spät abends heim gekommen.
Die Anzahl der Messwerte ist wirklich bescheiden, wie die nachstehenden Grafiken noch einmal verdeutlichen.



Die x-Achse ist die Zeitachse und die y-Achse die PSA-Werte in der üblichen Dimensionseinheit. Der zweite Messpunkt liegt etwas außerhalb. Dafür gibt es zwei wahrscheinliche Erklärungen, und zwar

Der Zeitabstand zwischen Messpunkt 1 und 2 ist zur Gesamtdarstellung gering, so dass sich Messtoleranzen gravierender in der Darstellung auswirkenDie zweite Messung wurde etwa vier Wochen nach der Stanzbiopsie durchgeführt, so dass noch eine PSA-Erhöhung aufgrund der Biopsieauswirkungen vorlag.

Mein Vorschlag ist, im Februar 2013 und im Mai 2013 weitere PSA-Bestimmungen vorzunehmen, um die Richtigkeit des Wertes vom 25.11.12 zu bestätigen bzw. abzusichern. Erst danach würde ich eine FNAB machen lassen.



Auch diese Grafik mit dem geschätzten Anfangspunkt bringt uns nicht weiter, denn der Schätzpunkt passt nicht zu den drei Messpunkten.



Diesen Vordruck kannst Du Dir von der KISP Website herunterladen. Oben im Forumskopf findest Du an zweiter Stelle in Gelb den Link. Auf der KISP-Seite dann im linken, weißen Kästchen PSAVZ-.. anklicken.
Obige von mir mit Deinen Werten ausgefüllte Vorlage ergibt zwischen den ersten und dritten Messpunkt eine Verdopplungszeit von 11,8 Jahren, d.h. wenn Du 80 wirst, ist Dein PSA knapp 17 und mit 92 Jahren 34, also keine schlechten Aussichten  :L&auml;cheln: !
Deshalb halte ich es für sehr wichtig, mit den nächsten beiden Messwerten in Februar und Mai 2013 die Datenlage zu bestätigen.
Dann ergeben sich die folgenden Optionen

Du machst WW und vertraust darauf, dass Dein PCa sich an der bisherigen Entwicklung hält. WW heißt dann, Du machst nichts mehr und schickst Deinen Urologen in die Wüste.Du entscheidest Dich für WB (Warten und Beobachten, eine von mir definierte Variante). Dazu misst Du alle vier Monate den PSA-Wert, und sollte es zu einem Progress kommen- sich stetig verkürzende Verdopplungszeiten- dann führst Du eine kurative Therapie Deiner Wahl durch.Wie Punkt 2, aber zusätzlich nach der zweiten PSA-Messung im Mai 2013 eine FNAB machen lassen als zusätzliche Sicherheit, dass der PK noch derselbe ist. Die FNAB in Coburg bei Professor Strohmaier durchführen lassen, da er auch über die Erfahrung und das Wissen zur korrekten Interpretation des Histogramms verfügt.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Schorschel

> ...aber zusätzlich nach der zweiten PSA-Messung im Mai 2013 eine FNAB machen lassen als zusätzliche Sicherheit, dass *der PK noch derselbe* ist....
> Gruß Knut.


Man kann nicht oft genug wiederholen, dass man diese Sicherheit _nie_ hat, auch nicht bei einer Stanzbiospie.

Es ist völlig illusorisch, davon auszugehen, dass bei Günter (er hatte vor 4 Jahren 1 positive Stanze von 10!!) ausgerechnet der selbe kleine Herd wie bei der damaligen Stanze getroffen wird. Das wäre aber erforderlich, wenn man wirklich einen Verlauf darstellen will. Bei der FNAB ist die ohnedies minimale Wahrscheinlichkeit, den alten Herd zu treffen, verfahrensbedingt m.E. noch geringer.

Meine Hoffnung bei den FNABs war immer, dass durch das Herumfächern in der Prostata auf schonende Weise praktisch die gesamte Prostata erfasst wird, so dass ich in den Aspirationen eine repräsentative Gewebeabbildung meiner Prostata gehabt hätte - egal ob nun der alte Herd getroffen wird oder nicht. Die Aussicht auf Repräsentativität hatte mir genügt.

Wenn aber, wie bei mir, 15 von 19 Proben unbrauchbar sind, weil keine Zellen enthalten waren, dann war die Repräsentativität natürlich im Eimer. Diese FNAB hat mir im Ergebnis absolut nichts gebracht. Das muss aber nicht bei jedem Arzt so verlaufen, auch wenn mein damaliger Arzt eine Empfehlung von Prof. Böcking war.

Angesichts der ewigen Unsicherheit bei jedem Biopsieverfahren, was wirklich getroffen wurde, bleibe ich bei meiner These, dass man immer einen maximalen Kranz von Parametern braucht, um eine möglichst gute Therapieentscheidung zu treffen - egal für welche Therapie.  

Schorschel

----------


## Reinardo

"Angesichts der ewigen Unsicherheit bei jedem Biopsieverfahren, was wirklich getroffen wurde, bleibe ich bei meiner These, dass man immer einen maximalen Kranz von Parametern braucht, um eine möglichst gute Therapieentscheidung zu treffen - egal für welche Therapie."  (Schorschel)

Das geht für die große Mehrzahl der Patienten völlig an der Lebensrealität vorbei, weil man das als Kassenpatient nicht bekommt. Ich wende mich dagegen, dass hier im Forum fast immer nur über die diagnostischen und therapeutischen Möglichkeiten der oberen 10.000  diskutiert wird.   

Reinardo

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Das geht für die große Mehrzahl der Patienten völlig an der Lebensrealität vorbei, weil man das *als Kassenpatient* nicht bekommt. Ich wende mich dagegen, dass hier im Forum fast immer nur über die diagnostischen und therapeutischen Möglichkeiten der *oberen 10.000* diskutiert wird. Reinardo


Lieber Reinhard,

das ist mir zu holzschnittartig - ebenso wie Dein Euthanasie-Vergleich im anderen Thread. So etwas bringt uns nicht weiter.

Erstens gibt es _den_ Kassenpatienten nicht; auch unter Kassenpatienten gibt es - neben Menschen, die über jeden EURO nachdenken müssen - vor allem auch eine Vielzahl von finanziell erträglich bis sehr gut ausgestatten Mitbürgern. Zwischen den "oberen 10.000" und den von Dir assoziierten quasi mittellosen Kassenpatienten gibt es eine sehr breite Mittelschicht von finanziellen "Normalos".

Zweitens muss jeder Betroffene für sich selbst entscheiden, welche Prioritäten er setzt. Eine vernünftige Diagnostik kostet ja nicht Tausende von EUROs im Jahr, sondern einige Hundert. Sich das nicht leisten zu können, wird eher die Ausnahme als die Regel sein. Daher halte ich Deine Schwarz-Weiß-Argumentation für nicht angemessen.

Ich sehe das Problem ganz woanders. Die meisten Neubetroffenen sind (und bleiben!) zu unaufgeklärt, als dass sie sich überhaupt Gedanken machen können, welche Diagnostik sie noch haben wollen, von ihrem Arzt fordern usw.usw. Es wäre daher die Aufgabe jedes Urologen (und auch dieses Forums!), Bewusstsein zu schaffen für die Notwendigkeit ausführlicher Diagnostik, damit möglichst jeder Prostatakrebskranke "Herr seines Verfahrens" wird und nicht unmündiger Gegenstand ärztlicher Anordnungen. Eine Geldfrage dürfte das nur in den seltensten Fällen sein.

Schorschel

----------


## Harald_1933

*Hallo Forum
*
Das Thema Feinnadelaspirationsbiopsie beschäftigt mich auch weiterhin, obwohl diese Möglichkeit zur ersten Überprüfung, ob evtl ein Karzinom vorliegt, leider nur noch selten in Anspruch genommen wird. Durch die Hinweise eines hier im Forum sehr geschätzten Aktivisten aufgeschreckt, dass 19 Aspirationen vorgenommen werden mußten, um letztlich nur 4 mit verwertbarem Sekret zu erhalten, habe ich mir noch einmal die Antworten der Urologen auf die Frage nach der Anzahl der erforderlichen Einstiche bei einer FNAB durchgelesen. Entnommen aus: http://www.prostata-shg.de/

Auszugsweise nachstehend die Antworten auf die Frage nach der Anzahl der erforderlichen Einstiche bei einer FNAB:

Ist die Anzahl der Einstiche von der Größe der Prostata abhängig, oder spielen dabei andere Faktoren eine Rolle?

Dr. Abadi: Nein, 2 Punktionen fächerförmig je Prostatalappen rechts und links.

Dr. Roth: Eine Reihe von Faktoren, auch die Prostatagröße; z.B. auch bekannte Herde, Fragestellung usw.

Dr. Weidenfeld: Nein, Faktoren die eine Rolle spielen könnten, sind Aspiration von zu viel Blut oder Sekret aus der Prostata. Dies erfordert eine Neupunktion.

Prof. Strohmaier: In der Regel sind es zwei Einstiche, mit denen Zellen aus der Prostata fächer- förmig angesaugt werden.

Prof. Breul: In der Regel sind es zwei Einstiche, mit denen Zellen aus der Prostata fächer-förmig angesaugt werden.

Wie ein ungläubiger Thomas meine ich nun fast, dass 19 Einstiche einen Eintrag ins Guiness-Buch der Rekorde erbrächten. Wie dem auch sei, es wurden keine Tumorzellen mehr gefunden, und dann spielt es hernach eher keine Rolle mehr, wieviele Einstiche für dieses Ergebnis vonnöten waren. Dem tumorfreien Forumsbenutzer gelten alle meine guten Wünsche für die Zukunft. Ich wollte, ich könnte mich auch endgültig in den Schaukelstuhl setzen und dann ganz langsam anfangen zu schaukeln. Aber am Monat 17. Dezember 2012 heißt es zunächst wieder antreten zur halbjährlichen Blutabnahme, um aktuell wieder PSA etc. kennen zu lernen. 

Zur FNAB noch *dies.
*
Auf der Homepage der Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe Gruppe Saarbrücken erfährt man *hier das.

*Diese Anschrift fehlt noch: Prof. Dr. W. Strohmaier, Klinikum Coburg ( Urologie), Ketschendorfer Str. 33, 96450 Coburg

Und *hier* ein Hinweis zur Treffsicherheit einer FNAB, allderdings bei Pankreas.

*"Wenn wir uns einig sind, gibt es wenig, was wir nicht können. Wenn wir uneins sind, gibt es wenig, was wir können"* 
(J.F. Kennedy)

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Durch die Hinweise eines hier im Forum sehr geschätzten Aktivisten aufgeschreckt, dass 19 Aspirationen vorgenommen werden mußten, um letztlich nur 4 mit verwertbarem Sekret zu erhalten... 
> 
> ...Wie ein ungläubiger Thomas meine ich nun fast, dass *19 Einstiche* einen Eintrag ins Guiness-Buch der Rekorde erbrächten...


Ich habe nach meiner Erinnerung immer von "19 Aspirationen" oder "19 Proben" gesprochen, von denen leider nur 4 brauchbar waren. Von "19 Einstichen" habe ich, so glaube ich zumindest, nie gesprochen (zumal ich überhaupt nicht weiß, wieviele Einstiche mein Arzt damals gemacht hat!!). Der Verknüpfungsversuch der von den Experten genannten "2 Einstiche" mit meiner Zahl von "19 Aspirationen" entbehrt daher jeglicher Logik.

Aber erst dieser absurde Vergleich ermöglicht ja den anschließenden recht süffisanten Verweis auf das Guinness-Buch der Rekorde - so strickt man sich einen Gag!! Dieses Vorgehen passt übrigens in dieselbe Schublade wie Knuts mehrfache Anspielungen, ich hätte ja sowieso nie PCa gehabt. Beides hat wohl das Ziel, meine begründete Kritik am Überlegenheits-Mythos der FNAB unglaubwürdig zu machen. 

Macht nix - ich durchschaue das und andere interessierte Mitstreiter sicher ebenfalls! 

Schorschel

----------


## Harald_1933

*Verwirrspiel? Von wem nun? Von mir? 

*Als medizinischer Laie vermag ich keinen Unterschied zwischen Aspirationen und Einstichen zu erkennen. Vielleicht klärt mich jemand auf. Ansonsten wäre es wohl angebracht gewesen, auf meine guten Wünsche für die Zukunft einzugehen, obwohl ich aus verständlichen Gründen den Namen des Forumsbenutzers nicht ausdrücklich habe verlauten lassen, dem diese Wünsche galten.
*
"Wir irren allesamt, nur jeder irrt anders"*
(Georg Christoph Lichtenberg)

----------


## knut.krueger

> Schorschel
> Es ist völlig illusorisch, davon auszugehen, dass bei Günter (er hatte vor 4 Jahren 1 positive Stanze von 10!!) ausgerechnet der selbe kleine Herd wie bei der damaligen Stanze getroffen wird. Das wäre aber erforderlich, wenn man wirklich einen Verlauf darstellen will. Bei der FNAB ist die ohnedies minimale Wahrscheinlichkeit, den alten Herd zu treffen, verfahrensbedingt m.E. noch geringer.


Günter hat immerhin auch nach vier Jahren noch seinen Krebsherd wie die PSA-Messung zeigt, und er hat der DNA-Ploidie zu verdanken, dass er noch seine Prostata hat, und Prof. Böcking hat ihn exzellent beraten. Seine Information hat er aus der GEK-Schrift, die auch beide Biopsieverfahren gegenüberstellt.

*Was hast Du davon, immer wieder zu versuchen, einen Mitbetroffenen in seiner Entscheidung zu verunsichern?
*



> Wenn aber, wie bei mir, 15 von 19 Proben unbrauchbar sind, weil keine Zellen enthalten waren, dann war die Repräsentativität natürlich im Eimer. Diese FNAB hat mir im Ergebnis absolut nichts gebracht.


Warum sagst Du nicht, dass auch zwei Stanzbiopsien bei Dir negativ waren?

Warum sagst Du nicht, dass auch die TURP bei Dir bezüglich PK-Zellen negativ war?

Meine Meinung zu Deinem PK kennst Du Wo nichts ist, kann auch nichts gefunden werden.
So einfach ist es!




> Angesichts der ewigen Unsicherheit bei jedem Biopsieverfahren, was wirklich getroffen wurde, bleibe ich bei meiner These, dass man immer einen maximalen Kranz von Parametern braucht, um eine möglichst gute Therapieentscheidung zu treffen - egal für welche Therapie.


Günter hat, so habe ich es verstanden, auf Empfehlung seines Arztes jährlich ein MRT gemacht bekommen. Ich habe ihm empfohlen nun zwei PSA-Messungen im vierteljährlichen Abstand zu machen, um seine Datenlage zu verfestigen. Wenn diese bestätigt wird, dann abhängig von seiner Gemütslage gegebenenfalls noch eine FNAB machen zu lassen. Ich finde, um Dein Lieblingswort zu benutzen, dass dies eine mehr als ausreichende Differentialdiagnostik ist.
Was schlägst Du denn noch vor? Etwa ein Knochenszintigramm oder gar ein PET-Cholin-CT?
*
Günter erwartet Vorschläge und nicht die große Verunsicherung!*

Gruß Knut.

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Knut,
Deine Gleichung " wo nichts ist-kann auch nichts gefunden werden" oder umgestellt, wo nichts gefunden wird-ist auch nichts
scheint mir dann aber doch zu einfach. Bestimmt gibt es eine ganze Reihe Betroffener, bei denen nichts gefunden wurde und die trotzdem ein PCa hatten oder haben.
Im übrigen, wenn auch im Resektionsmaterial der TURP nichts gefunden wurde, schließt das ja nicht aus, dass bei vorangegangenen Biopsien etwas da war.
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Warum sagst Du nicht, dass auch zwei Stanzbiopsien bei Dir negativ waren?
> 
> Warum sagst Du nicht, dass auch die TURP bei Dir bezüglich PK-Zellen negativ war?
> 
> Meine Meinung zu Deinem PK kennst Du Wo nichts ist, kann auch nichts gefunden werden.
> So einfach ist es!...
> Gruß Knut.


Dein Geifern bringt nichts, Knut.

Meine sämtlichen Biopsieergebnisse (Stanz- sowie FNA-Biopsie) und auch die TURP-Histologie habe ich mehrfach hier eingestellt. Die Infos finden sich auch in meiner PK-Historie. Woher wüsstest Du das alles denn sonst? Was also soll Deine künstliche Erregung?

Auch Deine Grafiken und Tabellen bringen nichts, weil die Datendichte weder für eine sinnvolle grafische Darstellung, noch für sichere Diagnostik ausreichen. Günter hat eben nicht, wie ich es bei AS immer wieder einfordere, engmaschig seine biochemischen Daten erhoben.


Deinen Ratschlag...




> ...eine FNAB machen lassen als zusätzliche Sicherheit, dass der PK noch derselbe ist...


...halte ich, wie schon vorher geschrieben, erstens für unsinnig und zweitens für gefährlich. Unsinnig, weil mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit niemals derselbe Herd getroffen werden wird wie 2008 (eine Verlaufskontrolle also nicht möglich sein wird), und gefährlich, weil bei Günters Ausgangslage (nur 1 Stanze von 10, und die mit sehr geringen Prozentsatz positiv) bei der FNAB mit größter Sicherheit harmloses Drüsengewebe aspiriert werden wird, also die Gefahr einer falsch-negativen Histologie (und damit die Gefahr fälschlicher Sicherheit) sehr hoch ist.

Gerade deshalb habe ich als Ratschlag für Günter exakt dies geschrieben:




> ...Insofern mach ruhig die FNAB, wenn Dir das wichtig ist, aber sei wachsam bei der Auswertung (Stichwort Repräsentativität!!). Ich sehe allerdings eine gewisse Gefahr, dass Du - wie auch ich - hinterher genauso schlau bist wie vorher...


Und ich habe ihm mehrfach geschrieben (auch per PN), dass er - mein Credo! - für seine zukünftigen Entscheidungen unbedingt noch andere Parameter benötigt. Bildgebung gehört auch dazu, ist aber bei seiner Ausgangslage und bei der bekannten schlechten MRT-Trefferquote i.d.R. nicht wirklich hilfreich (war zumindest bei mir so).

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Ich glaube nicht, dass ich Günter verunsichert habe (und wenn, dann hoffentlich positiv, indem er die mögliche Aussagekraft einer FNAB nicht überschätzt und diagnostisch breiter an seinen PK herangeht). 

Schorschel

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Jürgen,




> marsjürg
> schließt das ja nicht aus, dass bei vorangegangenen Biopsien etwas da war.


Das habe ich auch nicht bestritten, sondern ich habe nur auf die Ergebnisse von zwei negativen Stanzbiopsien, zwei negativen FNAB und einer negativen TURP verwiesen, so dass es wohl sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, dass es ein PCa gibt. Mich hat gestört, dass dies Negativ-Szenario nur der FNAB angelastet wurde.
Gruß Knut

----------


## knut.krueger

> Zitat Schorschel
> für seine zukünftigen Entscheidungen unbedingt noch andere Parameter benötigt.


Nenne uns doch die anderen Parameter. MRT wurde gemacht, PSA-Messungen nachzuholen, habe ich vorgeschlagen und je nach Gustus gegebenenfalls eine FNAB. Ich bin auf Deine Vorschläge gespannt.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Als medizinischer Laie vermag ich keinen Unterschied zwischen Aspirationen und Einstichen zu erkennen. Vielleicht klärt mich jemand auf.


Sollte es sich doch um ein weiteres medizinisches Wunder handeln, dass man 19 Aspirationen mit, nach Aussage vom Betroffenen, unbekannter Anzahl an Einstichen vornehmen kann? Ich bin weiterhin gespannt auf die Klärung dieser einmaligen Beschreibung bzw. dieses Versuches, uns 19 Aspirationen als nicht mit 19 Einstichen vorgenommen verständlich zu machen.
*
"Der Verstand gleicht dem Holzwurm. Je tiefer er bohrt, desto dunkler wird es um ihn herum"*
(Hans Kasper)

----------


## M Schostak

> Ist die Anzahl der Einstiche von der Größe der Prostata abhängig, oder spielen dabei andere Faktoren eine Rolle?
> Dr. Abadi: Nein, 2 Punktionen fächerförmig 
> Dr. Roth: Eine Reihe von Faktoren, auch die Prostatagröße; z.B. auch bekannte Herde, Fragestellung usw.
> Dr. Weidenfeld: Nein, Faktoren die eine Rolle spielen könnten, sind Aspiration von zu viel Blut oder Sekret aus der Prostata. Dies erfordert eine Neupunktion.
> Prof. Strohmaier: In der Regel sind es zwei Einstiche, mit denen Zellen aus der Prostata fächer- förmig angesaugt werden.
> Prof. Breul: In der Regel sind es zwei Einstiche, mit denen Zellen aus der Prostata fächer-förmig angesaugt werden.


Also sehr standardisiert klingt das aber nicht....jeder hat offenbar sein eigenes Rezept.
Irgendwo hatte ich mal was über viele Köche und den Brei gelesen .....

Grüße

Martin Schostak

----------


## knut.krueger

Guten Abend Herr Schostak,

Ärzte sind freischaffende Künstler. Bei der Stanzbiopsie denken Sie an Ihre für den Patienten so vorteilhafte Methode, und ich denke an meine drei barbarischen Erlebnisse mit den Eisenbarths der Urologie.
Gruß Knut

----------


## M Schostak

Immerhin wird in den Leitlinien sehr genau beschrieben, was  bei der Stanzbiopsie passieren muss.
Kann natürlich sein, dass das nicht jeder liest...

Grüße

MS

----------


## Schorschel

> ...*Ich bin weiterhin gespannt* auf die Klärung dieser einmaligen Beschreibung bzw. dieses Versuches, uns 19 Aspirationen als nicht mit 19 Einstichen vorgenommen verständlich zu machen.
> *
> "Der Verstand gleicht dem Holzwurm. Je tiefer er bohrt, desto dunkler wird es um ihn herum"*
> (Hans Kasper)


Nicht nervös werden, Harald, oder hast Du Sorge, heute nicht auf die obligatorischen zwei Dutzend Forumsbeiträge pro Tag zu kommen? Ich habe noch ein Leben außerhalb des Forums, und da musst Du schon mal ein paar Stunden warten, bis ich antworte, damit sich Deine Spannung löst.

Zur Sache: Ich habe mich mit den _technischen Details der Durchführung von Biopsien_ nie beschäftigt - weder bei FNABs, noch bei Stanzbiopsien. Mir geht es um auswertbare *Ergebnisse*, also um die Biopsate und deren Ploidie bzw. Gleason-Score. Und mir ist es offen gestanden völlig egal, wie oft der Arzt bei mir gestochen, gefächert, gesaugt, aspiriert (und vielleicht sogar transpiriert) hat. Er war jedenfalls hinterher erschöpfter als ich - ich habe mich nämlich ins Auto gesetzt und bin 200 km nach Hause gefahren.

Fest steht, dass er nach der FNAB 19 Proben zu Böcking geschickt hat, von denen 15 unbrauchbar waren. Du kannst gerne bei Böcking nachfragen - ich entbinde ihn hiermit von seiner Schweigepflicht, wenn's denn der Befriedigung Deines Wissensdurstes dient.

Aber bohre nicht zu tief, denn sonst wird's dunkel um den Verstand (gemäß Deinem obigen Abgesangs-Spruch)!

Schorschel

----------


## Harald_1933

Schorschel, Du tust mir leid! Das war es denn wohl hoffentlich.

*Das Leben wird vorwärts gelebt und rückwärts verstanden.

*

----------


## hartmuth

Ich war 2008 und 2010 bei Prof. Strohmaier in Coburg zu einer FNAB. Er meinte, bei meiner kleinen Prostata würden 2 Einstiche genügen, einer links und einer rechts. Einstich heißt, die Hülse mit den Aspirationsnadeln in die Prostata einführen, um hernach mit mehrmaligen Ausfahren der Nadeln Zellen aus verschiedenen Regionen der Prostata abzusaugen. Letztes wird dann meines Wissens Aspiration bezeichnet. Also: Zwei Einstiche und mehrere Aspirationen, die man wahrlich nicht mitzählen kann. Es mögen bei mir jeweils 7 bis 10 gewesen sein.
Auch ich bin hinterher über 200 km nach Hause gefahren, allerdings auch die 30 km nach meiner Stanzbiopsie 2007. Folgeprobleme hatte ich weder bei der einen noch bei der anderen Methode.

----------


## Schorschel

> ... Also: Zwei Einstiche und mehrere Aspirationen, die man wahrlich nicht mitzählen kann. Es mögen bei mir *jeweils 7 bis 10* gewesen sein...


Danke, lieber Hartmut, dass Du das Mysterium meiner 19 Einstiche/Aspirationen geklärt hast - obwohl ich eigentlich sauer bin, jetzt doch nicht ins Guinness-Buch der Rekorde zu kommen! :-))

Beste Grüße

Schorschel

P.S.: Es muss ja so sein wie von Dir beschrieben, fällt mir gerade ein. Denn wenn man bei nur zwei Einstichen jeweils in der kompletten Prostatahälfte herumfächert und ansaugt, ohne zwischendurch einzelne "Aspirate" zu entnehmen, dann könnte man ja keinerlei "geografische" Zuordnung der einzelnen Ergebnisse zu den einzelnen Prostataregionen vornehmen. Dies ist aber unerlässlich, um zu wissen und bewerten zu können, wo in der Prostata was genau vorgeht. Also wären auch bei mir die 19 "Aspirationen" bei 2 "Einstichen" durchaus realistisch. Oder sehe ich da etwas falsch??

----------


## Harald_1933

*Klarstellung
*
Hallo Hartmut,

nachdem ich in den letzten Wochen mehrfach per E-Mail von www.myprostate.eu über Deine Experimente mit z.B. Thalidomid informiert wurde, überraschst Du mich nun buchstäblich wie ein deus ex machina mit Deiner indirekten Schützenhilfe für den so geplagten AHIT-Schorschel. Der böse Hutschi ließ ihm keine Ruhe, bis er nun selbst, ziemlich verunsichert, nicht mehr so recht wußte, was ihm tatsächlich widerfahren war. Zumindest der biopsierende Urologe soll mehr erschöpft gewesen sein, als der ruhig in Seitenlage liegende Schorschel. Schade, ich hätte ihm den Eintrag bei Guiness wahrlich gegönnt.

 Nachdem nun alles wieder im Sinne von Schorschel in trockenen Tüchern ist und ich die mir unterstellten täglichen 2 Dutzend oder 2 x 12 oder noch kürzer 24 Beiträge trotz Schorschels unbändigem Nachhakens ohnehin wohl nie schaffen werde - es gibt Wichtigeres als das Prostatakarzinom und das dafür ins Leben gerufene Forum - habe ich, ähnlich wie mein Nachbar Tom entschieden, etwas kürzer zu treten. Meine Frau wäre ohnehin damit einverstanden. Also einstweilen mal Tschüss bis mich mal wieder der Forumsdrang hier hinzieht. Allen Mitlesern wünsche ich frohe Weihnachten und ein erfolgreiches und gesundes Neues Jahr ohne PCa-Kummer.

"*Manche Leute sprechen aus Erfahrung und manche aus Erfahrung nicht (mehr)"*
(Curt Goetz)

----------


## Schorschel

> *Klarstellung
> *
> Hallo Hartmut,
> 
> nachdem ich in den letzten Wochen mehrfach per E-Mail von www.myprostate.eu über Deine Experimente mit z.B. Thalidomid informiert wurde, überraschst Du mich nun buchstäblich wie ein deus ex machina mit Deiner indirekten Schützenhilfe für den so geplagten AHIT-Schorschel. Der böse Hutschi ließ ihm keine Ruhe, bis er nun selbst, ziemlich verunsichert, nicht mehr so recht wußte, was ihm tatsächlich widerfahren war. Zumindest der biopsierende Urologe soll mehr erschöpft gewesen sein, als der ruhig in Seitenlage liegende Schorschel. Schade, ich hätte ihm den Eintrag bei Guiness wahrlich gegönnt.
> 
>  Nachdem nun alles wieder im Sinne von Schorschel in trockenen Tüchern ist und ich die mir unterstellten täglichen 2 Dutzend oder 2 x 12 oder noch kürzer 24 Beiträge trotz Schorschels unbändigem Nachhakens ohnehin wohl nie schaffen werde - es gibt Wichtigeres als das Prostatakarzinom und das dafür ins Leben gerufene Forum - habe ich, ähnlich wie mein Nachbar Tom entschieden, etwas kürzer zu treten. Meine Frau wäre ohnehin damit einverstanden. Also einstweilen mal Tschüss bis mich mal wieder der Forumsdrang hier hinzieht. Allen Mitlesern wünsche ich frohe Weihnachten und ein erfolgreiches und gesundes Neues Jahr ohne PCa-Kummer.
> 
> "*Manche Leute sprechen aus Erfahrung und manche aus Erfahrung nicht (mehr)"*
> (Curt Goetz)


Mensch Harald, soviel Melodram, nur weil Hartmut Dich und mich über den technischen Verlauf einer FNAB informiert und dadurch eine vermeintliche Diskrepanz zwischen "Einstichen" und "Aspirationen" aufgeklärt hat?  Ist doch gut, dass wir jetzt Bescheid wissen - ich habe jedenfalls wieder was dazugelernt.

Ich war die ganze Zeit sicher, dass Dir die Beförderung der "Causa FNAB" am Herzen liegt. Statt dessen wird jetzt offensichtlich, dass Du in Wirklichkeit vor allem den "so geplagten AHIT-Schorschel" unglaubwürdig machen wolltest und jetzt, wo das misslungen ist, voller Selbstmitleid und (versuchter) Ironie das Forum verlässt.

Ist schon ein bemerkenswerter Vorgang...

Schorschel

----------


## Reinardo

Lieber Schorschel:-

Harald wird, wie ich es verstehe, wohl nicht "das Forum verlassen", sondern sich über Weihnachten nur eine Auszeit nehmen. Diese hat er auch verdient, denn seine unermüdlichen oft nächtlichen Recherchen im Internet nach allen möglichen Informationen und  Querverbindungen sind unnachahmbar und verdienen unser aller Dank.

Ich möchte Dir aber noch eine Antwort zu einem Deiner Beitrage in diesem Thread schreiben. Zitat:

"Erstens gibt es _den_ Kassenpatienten nicht; auch unter Kassenpatienten gibt es - neben Menschen, die über jeden EURO nachdenken müssen - vor allem auch eine Vielzahl von finanziell erträglich bis sehr gut ausgestatten Mitbürgern. Zwischen den "oberen 10.000" und den von Dir assoziierten quasi mittellosen Kassenpatienten gibt es eine sehr breite Mittelschicht von finanziellen "Normalos"."

Ich bin einer dieser von Dir so genannten "Normalos".   -  Gestern hatte ich wieder einen Termin bei meiner Urologin. Sie ist eine nette junge Frau, und wenn ich jünger wäre, könnte ich sie richtig mögen. Ich wäre auch bereit, ihr für ein richtiges Gespräch mit Gedankenaustausch und Beratung einen Fuffer oder einen Hunderter zu zahlen, denn ich zahle das ja auch anderswo. Aber das geht nicht, weil das System das nicht hergibt. 
Das schildere ich Dir so ausführlich, weil ich nicht in Verdacht kommen möchte, ich hätte einen Rochus auf Urologen. Das ist es nicht.

Mein Termin war um 11.15. Als ich pünktlich eintraf saßen da schon 4 andere Leute, die offenbar zur gleichen Zeit oder früher  bestellt waren. Ich wurde gar nicht zu ihr vorgelassen sondern gleich  von einer Helferin über einen Flur in ein Behandlungszimmer mit Liege geführt wo ich mich teilweise entkleiden musste. Nach 5 Minuten kam die Urologin, d.h. sie kam nicht, sie kam gehastet, gab mir freundlich die Hand, wechselte den Katheter, wünschte mir alles Gute zu Weihnachten  und wollte gleich wieder weg, weil in einem anderen Behandlungsraum schon ein anderer Patient wartete. Zwischen Tür und Angel konnte ich gerade noch eine Frage stellen zu einem akuten Problem, das mich plagte.  Zurück im Wartezimmer waren inzwischen zum nächsten Termin 4-5 weitere Patienten erschienen, darunter mehrere Frauen und ein Rollstuhlfahrer. Nun war im Wartezimmer jeder Stuhl besetzt, weil die Urologin es offenbar nicht geschafft hatte, ihr Patientenpensum innerhalb der vorgegebenen Zeit abzuarbeiten.  Meinen Arztbrief vom letzten Krankenhausaufenthalt hatte sie wahrscheinlich gar nicht gelesen, auch mein inzwischen gestiegener PSA-Wert schien ihr entgangen zu sein.

Nun muss man bedenken, dass die Urologen für die Betreuung eines Kassenpatienten nur um die 40 Euro im Quartal bekommen, gleich wie oft man erscheint. Ich kenne das Problem auch von meinem Orthopäden, der sich nur deshalb mit mir größere Mühe gibt. weil wir verwandschaftlich verbunden sind. Von Kassenpatienten kann ein Facharzt nur leben, wenn er mit seiner Zeit extrem geizt und sich durch Igl-Leistungen Nebeneinkünfte verschafft. 
Die Statistiken über die Jahreseinkünfte der Fachärzte,  wie sie ab und an in den Zeitungen dstehen, stimmen nicht bzw. lassen die Kostenkomponente außer Betracht. Das Gros der Gelder, die unser Gesundheitssystem kostet, geht vorbei an den Ärzten, die vor Ort die Arbeit machen, landet bei der Pharmaindustrie einschl. Apotheken und bei den meist privatisierten Großkliniken, die über potentere Lobby-Organisationen verfügen.

Das Problem unzureichender Betreung von Kassenpatienten liegt im Sytem, nicht bei den Fachärzten oder bei uns Patienten.  An eine all-round - Diagnastik  mit sich anschließender individualisierter Therapie, wie Du Dir das vorstellst, ist da gar nicht zu denken.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Harald_1933

> Harald wird, wie ich es verstehe, wohl nicht "das Forum verlassen", sondern sich über Weihnachten nur eine Auszeit nehmen.


Lieber Reinhard,

so könnte man das sehen, wenn man meine Mentalität kennt. Trotzdem besteht bei mir das Verlangen, mich ein wenig rarer zu machen, um so großspurige Aussagen von täglich 24 Beiträgen in diesem Forum zu entkräften. Ich komme aber nicht umhin, dem lieben Schorschel noch ein paar Worte in sein Gebetbuch einzufügen, und zwar so, dass er sich nicht erneut veranlasst fühlt, darauf zu reagieren.

Liebe Grüße auch an G. 

Harald.

*"Wer überall ist, ist nirgendwo"*
(Lucas Annaeus Seneca)

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Schorschel,

 überschätze bitte nicht Deinen Status oder Stellenwert, den Du bei mir hast.




> Ich war die ganze Zeit sicher, dass Dir die Beförderung der "Causa FNAB" am Herzen liegt.


Eine Causa FNAB hat es zumindest bei mir nicht gegeben. Es ging mir ganz klar um die DNA-Zytometrie und die damit mögliche Ploidie-Befundung, deren Sinnhaftigkeit und Aussagekraft Du unter Einbringung dieser "19 Aspirationen-Story" versucht hast in weiten Teilen in Frage zu stellen. Auch Deine ergänzenden Hinweise, dass zu einer halbwegs verlässlichen PCa-Diagnose weitere Parameter Berücksichtigung finden müßten, ändert nichts an Deiner grundsätzlich negativ eingestellten Aussage zur DNA-Zytometrie.

Dank Hartmuts Schilderung weiß man nun, dass es grundsätzlich mit etwas Geschicklichkeit möglich ist, mit nur einem Einstich mehr als 10 Aspirationen zu gewinnen, vorausgesetzt die verwendete Hülle enthält aussreichend Feinnadeln. Ein gewisses Unbehagen beschleicht mich nun dennoch - 15 x nur Blut und  welche der Aspirationen enthielt wohl dann verwertbares Material, die 2. oder die 8. vielleicht die 15.?? Genug Ungewißheit, weil es der Sache nicht mehr dient.

 Bei Bliemeister Anfang März 2008 floß auch hier und da Blut. Trotzdem beließ er es dabei, für jeden Einstich - bei mir waren es vier, die ich jedes Mal als leichten Pieks empfunden habe - auch nur eine Aspiration vorzunehmen. So gelang es ihm auch, in relativ kurzer Zeit von 5 angereisten Männern mit 3 bzw. 4 Einstichen und jeweils nur einer Aspiration verwertbares Material dem mit angereisten Zyto-Pathologen präsentieren zu können.

Lieber Schorschel, es tut mir leid, bei Dir mit meiner Bezeichnung AHIT-Schorschel den Eindruck erweckt zu haben, Dich und Deine Reputation  schmälern zu wollen. Ich wäre Dir jedoch nun dankbar, wenn Du nun auf weitere Rechtfertigungsversuche verzichten könntest. Ich bedauere auch, dass ganz offensichtlich besonders Deine weniger guten persönlichen Erfahrungen mit der FNAB mit dazu beigetragen haben, Dich mehr oder weniger von der DNA-Zytometrie loszusagen bzw. deren erschöpfende Verwertbarkeit anzuzweifeln.

Gruß Harald.

*"Ich wünsche mir in diesem Jahr mal Weihnacht' wie es früher war. Kein Hetzen zur Bescherung hin, kein schenken ohne Herz und Sinn. Ich wünsch' mir eine stille Nacht, frostklirrend und mit weißer Pracht. Ich wünsche mir ein kleines Stück von warmer Menschlichkeit zurück. Ich wünsche mir in diesem Jahr 'ne Weihnacht', wie als Kind sie war. Es war einmal, schon lang ist's her, da war so wenig so viel mehr"*
(Verfasser unbekannt)

----------


## Schorschel

Im Interesse von FNAB und Ploidie die folgenden Klarstellungen:

1. Ich habe nie die "Sinnhaftigkeit und Aussagekraft" der Polidie-Befundung infrage gestellt, schon gar nicht "in weiten Teilen". Ich habe auch keine "grundsätzlich negativ eingestellte Aussage zur DNA-Zytometrie". Ich habe mich lediglich gegen die für mich durch nichts substantiierten Überlegenheitstheorien der Ploidie vs. GS von Knut und Reinardo gewandt. Dazu allerdings stehe ich uneingeschränkt.

2. Die Ploidie ist ein wichtiger Parameter für Diagnostik und Therapieentscheidung - das habe ich mehrfach betont. Gleichzeitig ist sie aber auch nur _ein_ Faktor von mehreren.

3. Ich weiß selbstverständlich genau, welche meiner 19 durchnumerierten Proben brauchbar waren und aus welcher Prostataregion diese Proben stammen. Alles Andere wäre ja fast ein Kunstfehler des Arztes gewesen!!

4. Ich habe mich nicht von der DNA-Zytometrie "losgesagt", und ich habe auch nie deren "Verwertbarkeit" angezweifelt. Ihre "erschöpfende" Verwertbarkeit, d.h. den Überlegenheitsanspruch, zweifle ich allerdings sehr stark an (siehe oben).

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn:

Die Ploidie ist ein wichtiger Parameter. Wenn er in die selbe Richtung weist wie der GS, dann gibt das m.E. ein gutes Stück mehr an diagnostischer Sicherheit. Differieren die beiden Parameter, hat mit Sicherheit nicht automatisch die vermeintlich überlegene Ploidie Recht.

Ich würde unverändert jedem Neubetroffenen, der eine positive Stanze hatte, die zusätzliche Ploidie-Befundung empfehlen, um mehr diagnostische Sicherheit zu erlangen.

Die Repräsentativitätsproblematik von FNABs wie mein "19-Proben-Abenteuer" hat absolut nichts mit der DNA-Zytometrie zu tun, sondern ausschließlich mit der Biospie-Methode und dem Geschick des durchführenden Arztes.

Schorschel

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

aufgrund des entflammten Interesses für die Technik der FNAB möchte ich zur Informationsabrundung aus der GEK-Schrift Prostatakrebs, Diagnose und Prognose zitieren




> G*EK*
> Die Feinnadelaspirationsbiopsie (FNAB) ist eine seit vielen Jahren bewährte, harmlose Methode zur Gewinnung von Zellmaterial zu diagnostischen Zwecken. Für die Prostata entwickelte der schwedische
> Urologe Justus Franzén dafür im Jahre 1960 ein spezielles Punktionsbesteck. Die FNAB ist in der Regel nicht schmerzhaft und nahezu komplikationsfrei (Leistenschneider und Nagel, 1963).
> Die Nadel ist mit einer normalen Spritze verbunden. Durch Zug am Spritzenstempel wird ein Unterdruck erzeugt. Die Nadel wird unter stetigem Sog in der Prostata hin und her geführt. So können
> mehrere tausend Zellen aus verschiedenen Regionen der Prostata entnommen werden. Durch fächerförmiges Arbeiten kann man Zellproben aus nahezu allen Bereichen der Prostata gewinnen (und
> nicht nur aus wenigen Bezirken, wie bei der Stanzbiopsie). Die aspirierten Zellen werden anschließend auf einen Glas-Objektträger ausgeblasen, dünn ausgestrichen, mit alkoholischem Spray fixiert
> und gefärbt. So können im Normalfall gut 100 000 Zellen der Prostata gewonnen und zytologisch (nicht histologisch!) vom Pathologen begutachtet werden.


Nachstehend ist das Besteck abgebildet sowie die prinzipielle Anwendung. Ein Link von Harald aus seinem Beitrag 59 in diesem Thread führt ebenfalls zu diesen Abbildungen und Erläuterungen.



Das Besteck für die Feinnadelaspirationsbiopsie der Prostata nach Franzén mit Führungshülse für die Biopsie-Nadel, dann die Biopsie-Nadel und der Spritzenhalter.


Es werden ein meistens zwei Einstiche pro Prostatalappen aus geometrischen Gründen durchgeführt, um durch unterschiedliche Einstichpositionen/winkel auch alle Bereiche in der Prostata zu erreichen. Pro Einstich wird meistens eine Aspiration vorgenommen, wobei mehrere Aspirationen die Spezifität des Verfahrens verbessern (können). Unerwünschte Effekte mit zu viel Blut oder Sekret können zusätzliche Aspirationen erfordern.




> S*chorschel*
> Es muss ja so sein wie von Dir beschrieben, fällt mir gerade ein. Denn wenn man bei nur zwei Einstichen jeweils in der kompletten Prostatahälfte herumfächert und ansaugt, ohne zwischendurch einzelne "Aspirate" zu entnehmen, dann könnte man ja keinerlei "geografische" Zuordnung der einzelnen Ergebnisse zu den einzelnen Prostataregionen vornehmen. Dies ist aber unerlässlich, um zu wissen und bewerten zu können, wo in der Prostata was genau vorgeht. Also wären auch bei mir die 19 "Aspirationen" bei 2 "Einstichen" durchaus realistisch. Oder sehe ich da etwas falsch??


Die Schlussfolgerung ist so nicht richtig, denn die FNAB eignet sich nicht, die PCa Herde zu lokalisieren. Dies ist nur mit der Stanzbiopsie möglich, und deshalb ist die FNAB ins Abseits geraten, da für die heutigen Therapieplanungen die Lage der PCa Herde benötigt wird. Zurzeit sehe ich für die FNAB nur eine Anwendung nämlich als Verlaufskontrolle bei AS.
Aber das könnte sich bald ändern, denn in USA


wurde die Bezahlung des PSA-Screening eingestelltwird die PIVOT Studie als Beweis genutzt, dass die Ektomie keine Überlebensvorteile zu WW hat

also wird das unnütze PSA-Screening endgültig eingestampft. Damit kommen die Betroffenen erst mit Symptomen zum Urologen und bekommen dann überwiegend fortgeschrittenen PCa diagnostiziert und finden sich in der palliativen Behandlung wieder. Die kurativen Therapien verkümmern, die PK-Toten verdoppeln bis verdreifachen sich, und die Renaissance der sanften Biopsie ist eingeläutet.

Gruß Knut.



P.S.
Eine psychologische Kohorten Studie im Zeitraffer:

*Vorher:*
Zitat
Nicht nervös werden, Harald, oder hast Du Sorge, heute nicht auf die obligatorischen zwei Dutzend Forumsbeiträge pro Tag zu kommen? Ich habe noch ein Leben außerhalb des Forums, und da musst Du schon mal ein paar Stunden warten, bis ich antworte, damit sich Deine Spannung löst. 

*Nachher:*
Zitat
Mensch Harald, soviel Melodram, nur weil Hartmut Dich und mich über den technischen Verlauf einer FNAB informiert und dadurch eine vermeintliche Diskrepanz zwischen "Einstichen" und "Aspirationen" aufgeklärt hat? Ist doch gut, dass wir jetzt Bescheid wissen - ich habe jedenfalls wieder was dazugelernt. 

*Conclusion: ???*

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Knut:-

Ich bin da vielleicht nicht aufgeklärt genug, aber wieso die Lage des Krebses innerhalb der Prostata für die Therapieplanung von großer Wichtigkeit sei, habe ich nie begriffen, denn es wird doch ohnehin bei der Prostatektomie die gesamte Prostata entfernt und für Bestrahlung muss ohnehin ein Lage-CT gemacht werden. Ob linker oder rechter Lappen, das steht zwar in jedem Biopsiebericht, aber was bringt es? So vermute ich, dass ist eine dieser an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Begründungen, um die FNAB/Ploidy-Bestimmung madig zu machen.

Auch betreffend  das PSa-Screening kann ich Deine düstere Voraussage nicht teilen. Am PSA-Screening hängen viel zu viele wirtschaftliche Interessen. Sogar in Deutschland wird die Vorsorgeuntersuchung von vielen Kassen indirekt schon bezahlt, durch Boni auf Beiträge oder Ansprüche auf zusätzliche Leistungen wie Gymnastik-Kurse usw. Selbst wenn in Amerika die Kassen das nicht erstatten sollten, wird  die Propaganda der Gesundheitsindustrie das schon geraderücken. 

Zur PIVOT-Studie habe ich erst vor Tagen eine kritische Einschätzung von Catalona gelesen. Ich will das hier nicht alles übersetzen und mühsam eintippen. Aber wenn Du hier   http://epubs.democratprinting.com/publication/?i=134181. die Seite 3 liest, wird erkennbar, dass die PIVOT Studie keine repräsentativen Auswahl der Studienteilnehmer hatte und zeitlich zu kurz angelegt war. So glaube ich, dass auch diese Studie wie so viele anderen Studien sich  keiner langen Berühmtheit erfreuen wird. 

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Das Problem unzureichender Betreung von Kassenpatienten liegt im System, nicht bei den Fachärzten oder bei uns Patienten.  An eine all-round - Diagnastik  mit sich anschließender individualisierter Therapie, wie Du Dir das vorstellst, ist da gar nicht zu denken.
> 
> Gruß, Reinardo


Mit Deiner Systemkritik, lieber Reinhard, hast Du völlig recht. Das Vergütungssystem ist ziemlich bescheuert! 

Zwei Gedanken in diesem Zusammenhang:

1. Ich brauche nicht unbedingt einen Arzt, um ein selbstbestimmter Patient zu werden. Mir persönlich hat unser Forum praktisch alle wichtigen Ansatzpunkte geliefert, zu denen ich dann ergänzend noch im Internet recherchiert habe. Auf diese Weise habe ich mir meine AHIT-unterstützte AS "gestrickt". Ich habe zwischendurch 4 Jahre lang keinen Urologen gehabt und mir erst  wieder einen gesucht, als wegen der BHP Miktionsprobleme begannen - auch einen "Hausarzt" hatte ich nicht.

2. Ohne den Spieß umdrehen zu wollen, aber gerade weil die Ärztesituation so ist wie sie ist, ist es doch erst recht unverzichtbar, dass sich jeder Betroffene zum Manager seines PCa macht, der schließlich eine potentiell lebensbedrohende Krankheit ist!
--------------------

Man kann das drehen und wenden wie man will: "Selbst ist der Mann", d.h. _ich_ muss mich schlau machen und so gut wie irgend möglich wissen, was in mir und mit mir passiert. Denn was hilft mir, auch als Privatpatient, ein 10-Minuten-Gespräch mit meinem Arzt, wenn ich wegen mangelnder Kenntnisse nix von dem verstehe, was der mir da erzählt? 

Daher mein altes Credo: 

*Mitstreiter, werdet so gut es irgendwie geht "Herr des Verfahrens"*, was Eure Krankheit betrifft!! Denn dann kann man eben doch das machen, was Du anzweifelst, Reinhard, nämlich eine breite Diagnostik und eine darauf aufbauende individualisierte Therapie.

Ich bin nicht blauäugig - das was ich da anrege, ist nicht ganz einfach, das weiß ich schon. Aber lieber kämpfen als uninformiertes und dadurch wehrloses Objekt für die Entscheidungen Dritter zu sein. Zumindest war das _mein_ Weg...

Dir alles Gute!!!!!

Schorschel

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Reinhard,




> Reinardo
> Ich bin da vielleicht nicht aufgeklärt genug, aber wieso die Lage des Krebses innerhalb der Prostata für die Therapieplanung von großer Wichtigkeit sei, habe ich nie begriffen, denn es wird doch ohnehin bei der Prostatektomie die gesamte Prostata entfernt und für Bestrahlung muss ohnehin ein Lage-CT gemacht werden. Ob linker oder rechter Lappen, das steht zwar in jedem Biopsiebericht, aber was bringt es? So vermute ich, dass ist eine dieser an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Begründungen, um die FNAB/Ploidy-Bestimmung madig zu machen.


Eine Deiner drei Säulen in der PCa Szene, nämlich Patrick Walsh, hat mit seiner Entwicklung der nervenschonenden Prostatektomie das Ende der FNAB besiegelt, da er nur über die Stanzbiopsie die notwendigen Informationen, ob eine Operation sinnvoll ist, bekam. Auch heute sind die Informationen noch wichtig

wegen Tumorlast z.B. bei Brachyob die Kapsel tangiert ist, was meiner Meinung nach eine Strahlentherapie sinnvoller macht als die Ektomie. Für mich war dies die Entscheidung die Prostata 20 % überlappend, also flächenmäßig fast 50 % mehr, bestrahlen zu lassenund schließlich der Gleason Score, der auch die Therapieauswahl beeinflusst.
Und es wird sicherlich noch weitere Argumente für die Stanzbiopsie geben.




> Reinardo
> Auch betreffend das PSa-Screening kann ich Deine düstere Voraussage nicht teilen. Am PSA-Screening hängen viel zu viele wirtschaftliche Interessen. Sogar in Deutschland wird die Vorsorgeuntersuchung von vielen Kassen indirekt schon bezahlt, durch Boni auf Beiträge oder Ansprüche auf zusätzliche Leistungen wie Gymnastik-Kurse usw. Selbst wenn in Amerika die Kassen das nicht erstatten sollten, wird die Propaganda der Gesundheitsindustrie das schon geraderücken.


Es kann schon sein, dass es nicht so schlimm kommt, aber die Propaganda läuft in diese Richtung, und wenn man berücksichtigt, wie viele Befürworter ein Herr Dubben mit seinen dubiosen Thesen sogar in diesem Forum der Betroffenen hat, heißt es, auf der Hut zu sein.




> Reinardo
> Zur PIVOT-Studie habe ich erst vor Tagen eine kritische Einschätzung von Catalona gelesen. Ich will das hier nicht alles übersetzen und mühsam eintippen. Aber wenn Du hier http://epubs.democratprinting.com/publication/?i=134181. die Seite 3 liest, wird erkennbar, dass die PIVOT Studie keine repräsentativen Auswahl der Studienteilnehmer hatte und zeitlich zu kurz angelegt war. So glaube ich, dass auch diese Studie wie so viele anderen Studien sich keiner langen Berühmtheit erfreuen wird.


Man könnte meinen Dr. Catalona hat bei mir abgeschrieben  :L&auml;cheln: , denn genau diese Argumentationen bis auf die skandinavische Studie habe ich in dem Thread http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...Magazin-2-2012  gebracht.

Gruß Knut

----------


## Schorschel

> .*..Man kann das drehen und wenden wie man will: "Selbst ist der Mann", d.h. ich muss mich schlau machen und so gut wie irgend möglich wissen, was in mir und mit mir passiert...Schorschel*


Ich bin aufgefordert worden, über das von mir immer wieder genannte "Gesamtpaket" und die "anderen Parameter" zu berichten. Meinen Ausführungen möchte ich ein Zitat vom vielzitierten und sehr geschätzten Doc Strum voranstellen:




> I*ch rate dringend dazu, auf vielen Hochzeiten zu tanzen, wenn es um die PK-Diagnose geht. Die schmerzlich offensichtliche Falle ist nämlich, sich voll auf einen bestimmten Parameter zu konzentrieren... Nur eine einzelne biologische Variable zu nutzen, führt zu furchtbaren Enttäuschungen, wenn es um das Erstellen eines Krankheitsprofils geht*.


Dieses glasklare Zitat stammt aus diesem Artikel, dessen 3. Teil ich vor einigen Jahren hier fürs Forum übersetzt habe:




> *Was wir in den letzten zehn Jahren über den Prostatakrebs gelernt haben sollten
> 
> *
>  von Stephen B. Strum, MD, FACP
> aus den PCRI Insights, Ausgaben Februar, Mai und August 2008
> übersetzt von Hans-Jürgen Weth, Schorschel und Ralf-Rainer Damm
> korrekturgelesen von Jürg van Wijnkoop, Layout: Ralf-Rainer Damm
> mit freundlicher Genehmigung des Prostate Cancer Research Institute (PCRI), Los Angeles


Den vollständigen Artikel findet man, wie vieles andere sehr Lehrreiche (!!), im hervorragenden Forumsextrakt oder mit diesem Link:
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...mzehnjahre.pdf

Ich war ja damals schon auf meinem bekannten Therapieweg, und Strum hat mir aus der Seele gesprochen. *Und klarer kann man meine Forderung nach maximaler diagnostischer Vielfalt nicht formulieren*. Gleichzeitig warnt Strum zu Recht sehr nachhaltig davor, "sich auf einen bestimmten Parameter zu konzentrieren", weil dies zu *"furchtbaren Enttäuschungen führt"*. Auch dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, und das gilt für mich z.B. auch bzgl. Ploidie oder anderen Einzelparametern.
---------------------------

Nun zu meinem Gesamtpaket an Parametern:

1. Ich habe generell immer sehr engmaschig meine PSA-Werte überwacht und analysiert, so wie von Strum beschrieben (Näheres dazu findet sich im 3. Teil des auch heute noch sehr lesenswerten Artikels von Strum).

2. Ich habe GS und Ploidie abgeglichen, die bei mir (trotz GS 3+4) ziemlich gleichgerichtet waren, und ich habe versucht, über FNAB eine Verlaufskontrolle zu machen, was - wie lang und breit hier diskutiert - nicht von Erfolg gekrönt war.

3. Ich habe regelmäßige Bildgebung machen lassen, jeweils "state-of-the-art" - z.B. bzgl. MRT-Leistungsfähigkeit, neue Verfahren (Elastografie), etablierte Verfahren (ANNA).

4. Ich habe sehr regelmäßig alle Werte erhoben und geprüft, ob irgendetwas in meinem Körper auf Überlastungen, Entzündungen usw. hindeutet, was eventuell Rückschlüsse auf krebsinduzierte "Auseinandersetzungen" in meinem Organismus zulassen würde. Dazu gehörten insbesondere auch die Leber- und Nierenwerte und sehr detaillierte "Großes Blutbilder".

5. Viele weitere Indikatoren wie Phosphatase, Saure Prostata-Phosphatase, CGA, NSE, Mineralien-Status usw.usw. wurden regelmäßig erhoben. Insgesamt umfasst mein Excel-Chart rund 60 verschiedene Werte, die ich mehr oder weniger regelmäßig habe bestimmen lassen.


Insgesamt habe ich die ganzen Jahre über versucht, intensiv in meinen Körper hineinzuhorchen - sowohl "objektiv" durch möglichst viele Werte, als auch "subjektiv" durch eine kritische Würdigung meiner Befindlichkeit und Belastbarkeit.

Auf diese Weise war ich immer in der Lage (zumindest habe ich das so gesehen), z.B. die nicht seltenen und z.T. verrückten kurzfristigen PSA-Kapriolen zu relativieren und abzuwarten. Dito, wenn z.B. eine Bildgebung mal wieder ein "verdächtiges Areal" benannte und der Radiologe mir gleich eine Sättigungsbiopsie ans Herz legte. Es gab für mich aus dem "Viereck" PSA, Bildgebung, Laborwerte, Befindlichkeit/Psyche immer schlüssige Signale, die mir halfen, auf kurzfristige Ausreißer gelassen zu reagieren.

Insgesamt habe ich mit dieser Praxis über die Jahre alle möglichen schwierigen Bewertungssituationen mit kühlem Kopf überstehen können, und wenn die BHP nicht gekommen wäre mit all ihren lästigen Nebenwirkungen, dann hätte ich mein System wahrscheinlich nochmal 8 Jahre oder länger durchgezogen.

Ich bilde mir ein, meinem eigenen Anspruch - nämlich meinen persönlichen PCa möglichst gut kennenzulernen und "Herr des Verfahrens" über meine Krankheit zu sein - gerecht geworden zu sein. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich ein zu hohes und/oder unkalkulierbares Risiko eingegangen bin, und ich glaube nicht, dass ich den Zeitpunkt verpasst hätte, an dem es angeraten gewesen wäre, die AS abzubrechen und auf eine kurativ intendierte Therapie umzusteigen.

Aus meiner subjektiven Sicht habe ich den für mich richtigen Weg gewählt. Aber jeder potentielle AS-Kandidat muss für sich persönlich entscheiden, ob auch er einen solchen Weg gehen möchte. Ich werde ihn jedenfalls weiterhin hier im Forum empfehlen, wenn ein Neubetroffener mir für AS geeignet zu sein scheint.

Schorschel

----------


## klasch40

Guten Abend Schorchel,
was würdest Du machen wenn Du in meiner Situation wärest (siehe meinProfil)?
Beste Grüße
Klaus

----------


## Schorschel

> Guten Abend Schorchel,
> was würdest Du machen wenn Du in meiner Situation wärest (siehe meinProfil)?
> Beste Grüße
> Klaus


Hallo Klaus,

ich habe leider sehr wenig Ahnung von postoperativen Verläufen und Therapien.

Soweit ich das alles beurteilen kann, hattest Du eigentlich eine günstige Ausgangssituation nach Deiner RPE 2008. R0-Resektion, Lymphknoten frei, PSA unter der Nachweisgrenze.

Dann begann Dein PSA-Wert zu steigen, und Du hast eine seit knapp 3 Jahren fast ununterbrochen ansteigende Kurve. Das spricht wohl leider dafür, dass Deine Krankheit systemisch geworden ist. Was da jetzt zu tun ist, müssen Dir die medizinischen Profis, zu denen ich leider nicht gehöre, raten.

Ich kann Dir nur empfehlen, Dich sehr intensiv um Dein Immunsystem, Deine Lebensführung (Ernährung, Sport etc.) usw. zu kümmern, damit Du physisch und psychisch fit bist für die auf Dich zukommenden Behandlungen.

Es tut mir leid, dass ich Dir nichts Konkretes raten kann, aber ich kenne mich mit diesem Krankheitsstadium überhaupt nicht aus.

Alles Gute!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Schorschel

----------


## M Schostak

Ich benutze die Franzen-Nadel übrigens durchaus - aber nur zur Lokalanästhesie. Ich habe das 2002 publiziert:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12137822

Sie ist in den Katalogen der Instrumentenhersteller leider nicht mehr bestellbar. Als die Fingersteuerung "Out" wurde, haben leider die meisten die Nadel weggeworfen

Schöne Weihnachtszeit

Martin Schostak

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Soweit ich das alles beurteilen kann, hattest Du eigentlich eine günstige Ausgangssituation nach Deiner RPE 2008. R0-Resektion, Lymphknoten frei, PSA unter der Nachweisgrenze.
> 
> Dann begann Dein PSA-Wert zu steigen, und Du hast eine seit knapp 3 Jahren fast ununterbrochen ansteigende Kurve. Das spricht wohl leider dafür, dass Deine Krankheit systemisch geworden ist. Was da jetzt zu tun ist, müssen Dir die medizinischen Profis, zu denen ich leider nicht gehöre, raten.


So absolut günstig war die Ausgangssituation nicht. Es war immerhin ein pT3a-Tumor, da wissen wir, dass etwa 20% der Patienten trotz pN0 und R0-Resektion nach 5 Jahren ein PSA-Rezidiv bekommen.
Die einzige kurative Option, falls das Rezidiv noch in der Prostataloge ist, ist eine Strahlentherapie. Und diese sollte man durchführen, bevor der PSA über 0,5 ng/ml ist.
Der aktuelle PSA-Verlauf spricht eher für ein lokales Rezidiv als eine metastasierte Erkrankung. Verdopplugszeit ist etwa 1 Jahr, Velocity unter 0.5 ng/ml pro Jahr.

Also: Bestrahlen!

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> ich habe leider sehr wenig Ahnung von postoperativen Verläufen und Therapien...
> Schorschel


Das hat sich bestätigt (siehe Beitrag von Daniel)...

Wenn er Recht hätte (Stichwort Lokalrezidiv), wäre ja toll. Ich drücke die Daumen!!

Schorschel

----------


## knut.krueger

Guten Abend Herr Schostak,




> Die verschiedenen Teile der Empfehlungen rund um die Biopsie haben einen Evidenzgrad von 1++ (das Maximum) bis 2+.
> Mehr Evidenz gibt es eigentlich nirgendwo in der Leitlinie...


Das hört sich sehr überzeugend an. Da ich in den Jahren meiner Beschäftigung mit dem PCa noch nie auf Arbeiten oder Studien zur Stanzbiopsie gestoßen bin, interessiert mich, wie dieser Evidenzgrad ermittelt wurde. Vielleicht können Sie mir dazu einige Hinweise geben.




> PSA ist sehr sensitiv (90%), aber sehr unspezifisch (25%). Ein Münzwurf hat 50% Spezifität.


Da meine erste Argumentation für das PSA-Screening wohl nicht verständlich genug aufgebaut war, möchte ich heute einen neuen Anlauf machen. Parallel läuft der Thread Therapieempfehlung von uwes2403, und so eine Diagnose für einen 50jährigen ist schon bedrückend und meiner Überzeugung nach durch PSA-Screening vermeidbar, denn über den langfristigen zeitlichen PSA-Verlauf kann die Spezifität der PSA-Aussage wesentlich verbessert werden. In der nachstehenden Grafik habe ich einmal dargestellt, wie das PCa sich bei Uwe entwickelt haben könnte.



Gemäß meiner Vorstellung sollte das PSA-Screening mit 40 Jahren und bei PCa in der Familie mit 35 Jahren beginnen. In diesem Fall wäre die erste Messung am 1.11.2002 erfolgt, und wie aus der Vorgeschichte in der Grafik zu sehen, hat bereits ein PCa begonnen, sich zu etablieren. Die nachfolgenden Messungen zeigen weiter einen kontinuierlichen Anstieg, was stark auf ein PCa hinweist. Neben der grafischen Darstellung ist die Verdopplungszeit zu ermitteln, da diese ein guter Indikator für die Aggressivität des PCa ist und weiter die Information liefert, ob es sinnvoll ist abzuwarten oder zu handeln. Nachstehend ist die Tabelle der Verdopplungszeiten zu obiger PSA-Grafik.



Aus den nachfolgenden Messungen ergeben sich bis zum Jahr 2005 Verdopplungszeiten von drei Jahren und ab 2006 mit fallender Tendenz, so dass wohl im Zeitraum 2006 bis 2008 eine Stanzbiopsie angesagt gewesen wäre.
Dies Fallbeispiel zeigt die Vorteile des PSA-Screenings nämlich

Richtiger Zeitpunkt für eine kurative TherapiemaßnahmeVermeidung  unnützer Biopsien und damit Übertherapie

Ein sinnvolles PSA-Screening rettet also Menschenleben und vermeidet Übertherapie!
Gruß Knut.

----------


## M Schostak

> Guten Abend Herr Schostak,
> Das hört sich sehr überzeugend an. Da ich in den Jahren meiner Beschäftigung mit dem PCa noch nie auf Arbeiten oder Studien zur Stanzbiopsie gestoßen bin, interessiert mich, wie dieser Evidenzgrad ermittelt wurde. Vielleicht können Sie mir dazu einige Hinweise geben.


Vielleicht nicht am richtigen Ort nachgesehen.
Das S3-Verfahren ist genau definiert; Das gewählte Expertengremium arbeitet mit Unterstützung des Ärztlichen Zentrums für Qualität in der Medizin (ÄZQ). Es wurde eine komplizierte Software zur Beurteilung der Millionen Pca-Paper eingesetzt und nur solche zur Bewertung durchgelassen, die bestimmten, strengen Kriterien genügten. Durchgefallen sind z.B. alle Paper mit weniger als 50 Patienten, aus nicht für Deutschland übertragbaren Kollektiven u.v.m.

Rausgekommen sind 889 Literaturstellen, die genügend Evidenz hatten. Die folgenden 15 davon betreffen die Stanzbiopsie:

Heidenreich A, Aus G, Abbou CC, Bolla M, Joniau S, Matveev V, Schmid HP, Zattoni F,European Association of Urology (EAU). EAU guidelines on prostate cancer. Arnhem: EAU;2007.National Comprehensive Cancer Network (NCCN). Prostate Cancer Early Detection. Clinical Practice Guidelines in Oncology. V.2.2007. Fort Washington: NCCN; 2007.Turkeri L, Tarcan T, Biren T, Kullu S, Akdas A. Transrectal ultrasonography versus digitally guided prostate biopsies in patients with palpable lesions on digital rectal examination. Br J Urol 1995;76(2):184-6.Renfer LG, Schow D, Thompson IM, Optenberg S. Is ultrasound guidance necessary for transrectal prostate biopsy? Journal of Urology 1995;154(4):1390-1.Hodge KK, McNeal JE, Terris MK, Stamey TA. Random systematic versus directed ultrasound guided transrectal core biopsies of the prostate. Journal of Urology 1989;142(1):71-4.National Collaborating Centre for Cancer, National Institute for Health and Clinical Excellence (NICE). Prostate Cancer: diagnosis and treatment. 2008 [cited: 2011 Jan 27].Available from: http://www.nice.org.uk/Guidance/CG58Eichler K, Hempel S, Wilby J, Myers L, Bachmann LM, Kleijnen J. Diagnostic value of systematic biopsy methods in the investigation of prostate cancer: a systematic review. Journal of Urology 2006;175(5):1605-12.NHS Cancer Screening Programmes. Undertaking a transrectal ultrasound guided biopsy of the prostate. PCRMP Guide No 1. Sheffield: NHS Cancer Screening Programmes; 2006.Bootsma AM, Laguna Pes MP, Geerlings SE, Goossens A. Antibiotic prophylaxis in urologic procedures: a systematic review. Eur Urol 2008;54(6):1270-86.Hergan L, Kashefi C, Parsons JK. Local anesthetic reduces pain associated with transrectal ultrasound-guided prostate biopsy: a meta-analysis. Urology 2007;69(3):520-5.Richman JM, Carter HB, Hanna MN, Murphy JD, Rowlingson AJ, Andrews RA, Wu CL. Efficacy of periprostatic local anesthetic for prostate biopsy analgesia: a meta-analysis. Urology 2006;67(6):1224-8.Tiong HY, Liew LC, Samuel M, Consigliere D, Esuvaranathan K. A meta-analysis of local anesthesia for transrectal ultrasound-guided biopsy of the prostate. Prostate Cancer Prostatic Dis 2007;10(2):127-36.Borboroglu PG, Sur RL, Roberts JL, Amling CL. Repeat biopsy strategy in patients with atypical small acinar proliferation or high grade prostatic intraepithelial neoplasia on initial prostate needle biopsy. Journal of Urology 2001;166(3):866-0.Iczkowski KA, Bassler TJ, Schwob VS, Bassler IC, Kunnel BS, Orozco RE, Bostwick DG. Diagnosis of "suspicious for malignancy" in prostate biopsies: predictive value for cancer. Urology 1998;51(5):749-57.Davidson D, Bostwick DG, Qian J, Wollan PC, Oesterling JE, Rudders RA, Siroky M, Stilmant M. Prostatic intraepithelial neoplasia is a risk factor for adenocarcinoma: predictive accuracyin needle biopsies. Journal of Urology 995;154(4):1295-9




> Ein sinnvolles PSA-Screening rettet also Menschenleben und vermeidet Übertherapie!


Screening ist definiert: Unselektierte Massenprüfung. 
Also genau das Gegenteil von Ihren Überlegungen und Uwes Fall hat definitiv nichts mit Screening zu tun. 
Für dieses Thema gibt es übrigens auch 14 Paper mit hoher Evidenz
Schon eher trifft Ihre Beschreibung gut gemachte Früherkennung - und die von Ihnen dargestellte Kompliziertheit macht deutlich, warum das Thema in die Hand von Urologen und nicht von Hausärzten gehört.

Fazit: Für die Leitlinien haben wir uns sehr viel Arbeit gemacht - es lohnt sich, mal rein zu sehen.

Schöne Feiertage

M. Schostak

----------


## knut.krueger

Guten Abend Herr Schostak,
ich bedanke mich für die Informationen/Literaturhinweise zur Stanzbiopsie und werde mir diese ansehen.




> Schostak
> Screening ist definiert: Unselektierte Massenprüfung.


In Wikipedia heißt es




> Unter einem *Screening* (englisch für: _Durchsiebung_, _Rasterung_, _Selektion_, _Durchleuchten_) versteht man ein systematisches Testverfahren, das eingesetzt wird, um innerhalb eines definierten Prüfbereichs  dieser besteht meist aus einer großen Anzahl von Proben oder Personen  bestimmte Eigenschaften der Prüfobjekte zu identifizieren. Ein Screening ist somit ein auf bestimmte Kriterien ausgerichteter orientierender _Siebtest_


und so habe ich den Begriff verwendet, weil ich diesen Begriff auch aus meiner früheren beruflichen Praxis als systematische Vorgehensweise kannte. Wenn sich nun in der Medizin eine davon abweichende Bedeutung etabliert hat, werde ich dies beachten und die PSA-Messung durch systematische Vorsorge/Früherkennung ersetzen.




> Schostak
> Fazit: Für die Leitlinien haben wir uns sehr viel Arbeit gemacht - es lohnt sich, mal rein zu sehen.


In der Neufassung der S 3 Leitlinie hatte die PSA-Messung eine geringe Würdigung. Wenn sich dies nun im Update geändert hat, ist das sehr positiv. Ich werde mir auch die S3 Leitlinien demnächst wieder ansehen.
Auch Ihnen schöne Feiertage und ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2013.
Knut Krüger

----------


## Hvielemi

> Screening ist definiert: Unselektierte Massenprüfung.





> In Wikipedia heißt es
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Unter einem *Screening* (englisch für: _Durchsiebung_, _Rasterung_, _Selektion_, _Durchleuchten_)  versteht man ein systematisches Testverfahren, das eingesetzt wird, um  innerhalb eines definierten Prüfbereichs  dieser besteht meist aus  einer großen Anzahl von Proben oder Personen  bestimmte Eigenschaften  der Prüfobjekte zu identifizieren. Ein Screening ist somit ein auf  bestimmte Kriterien ausgerichteter orientierender _Siebtest_


@Knut: Das passt schon zusammen:
Man siebt (_screening_) z.B. mit PSA-Tests zur Früherkennung lediglich einen bestimmten Personenkreis, etwa nach den folgenden Kriterien: Männer ab 50, also weder 85-Jährige, noch Frauen, noch Kinder und Jugendliche und junge Männer. Innerhalb dieser sehr weit gefassten Gruppe wird nicht weiter vorselektioniert. 
Dazu kommt noch eine Vorselektion von Risikogruppen unter den Jüngeren, z.B. solche mit PCa in der Verwandtschaft, die früher getestet werden, aber auch innerhalb dieser Gruppe eben unspezifisch.
Die Selektion erfolgt ja gerade durch das sieben, ...

... hofft man wenigstens.






> und so habe ich den Begriff verwendet, weil ich diesen Begriff auch aus meiner früheren beruflichen Praxis als systematische Vorgehensweise kannte. Wenn sich nun in der Medizin eine davon abweichende Bedeutung etabliert hat, werde ich dies beachten und die PSA-Messung durch systematische Vorsorge/Früherkennung ersetzen.


Du kannst den Begriff 'Screening' also auch angewandt auf den PSA-Massentest auch am Tag 1 nach dem Weltuntergang ruhig weiterbenutzen für 'systematische Vorsorge/Früherkennung'.


Freut Euch des Lebens, wiedereinmal liegt die Wintersonnwende hinter uns und das Licht kommt zurück!

Herzlich
Hvielemi

----------


## Udo1953

Hallo MomoRonja!
Ich habe eine Biopsie vor einem Jahr in der ALTA-Klinik durchführen lassen. Ich würde diese Art der Biopsie auf jeden Fall wieder dort durchführen lassen. Die Aufklärung, auch die telefonische Information, war umfangreich und für mich als Laie verständlich. Die Biopsie war auf Grund der erhöhten Prostatawerte durch meinen behandelnden Urologen angeraten. Für weitere Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.
Udo

----------


## dillinger

http://www.prostata-therapie.de/

----------


## angst52

Hallo Namensvetter,
nach 56 Stanzen bin ich auch auf die ALTA-Klinik aufmerksam geworden und war auch dort - sie haben meinen Krebs gefunden, denn alle 56 Stanzen über vier Jahre, waren negativ. Allerding hatte ich ein MRT mit einem schwarzen Punkt in der Prostata, den man mit der Biopsie unter Ultraschall nicht sieht bzw. nicht sicher treffen kann - es gibt noch keine techn. Schnittstelle zwischen Ultraschall und MRT.
So konnten die Herren in der ALTA-Klinik mit MRT gezielt auf den schwarze Punkt hinarbeiten, was dann auch der Volltreffer war. Nach der OP hörte ich dann, dass die gesamte Prostata befallen war und nicht nur der schwarze Punkt ein Befall bedeutet hat. Warum die vielen Biopsien nichts zutage gebracht haben, kann ich nicht beantworten.
Ich wünsche dir die rechte Entscheidung und ein gutes Jahr.
LG
Günter alias angst52

----------


## MomoRonja

Liebe Forumsteilnehmer,
zunächst einmal meine guten Wünsche für das Jahr 2013 an euch Alle. Ich danke für die vielen Beiträge zum Thema. 
Irgendwann muss jeder für sich aus dem vielfältigen Informationsangebot seinen Weg finden. Ich werde wohl im Rahmen meiner AS in der Nähe zum Heimatort eine Stanzbiopsie machen lassen; 540 km nach Coburg zur FNAB ist doch ein erheblicher Aufwand, zumal es die völlig unangefochtene Biopsie-Lösung nicht zu geben scheint. Eine Frage habe ich zur Betäubung im Rahmen der Stanzbiopsie, ich habe gelesen, dass es folgende Möglichkeiten gibt: die örtliche Betäubung, die Sedoanalgesie ("Dämmerschlaf")  und die Narkose. Warum wird die Sedoanalgesie nicht standardmäßig angeboten / angewendet. Nach meiner schmerzlichen Erfahrung vor 4 Jahre muss es sich bei mir wohl um die örtliche Betäubung gehandelt haben; vielleicht war dieselbe auch nicht stark genug dosiert, denn am Ende der Biopsie waren die Schmerzen sehr groß. Ich kenne die Sedoanalgesie von der Darmspiegelung: eine wunderbare Angelegenheit. Über aufklärende Antworten freue ich mich. 
Die Stanzen möchte ich übrigens traditionell pathologisch und auch zytologisch untersuchen lassen.
LG
MomoRonja (Günter)

----------


## WernerE

Hallo MomoRonja,

obwohl ich in diesem Forum dafür schon kräftig auf die Nase bekommen habe, hier meine Erfahrung: Die 1. Biopsie vor ca. 6 Jahren habe ich komplett ohne Betäubung machen lassen. Wie bereits in meinem eigenen Thema beschrieben, war dieses schmerzhafte Erlebnis der Grund für mich, weitere Biopsien "vor mir her zu schieben" Bis zum Frühjahr 2012. Da war auf dem MRT ein Knoten zu sehen. Da musste ich nun doch wohl wieder los. Ich habe eine Vollnarkose erhalten. Ergebnis: Keinerlei Schmerzen. Bin direkt anschließend mit gutem Appetit frühstücken gegangen. Und: Der Arzt konnte in aller Ruhe an mir arbeiten. Er musste auf nichts Rücksicht nehmen. 

Viele Grüße Werner

----------


## tom aus lu

Das Problem der Sedoanalgesie ist normalerweise die hierzu nötige Überwachung und Ausbildung.

Theoretisch müßte jeder sedierte Patient einer EKG Überwachung unterzogen werden. Keine urologische Praxis wird sich ein EKG anschaffen wollen, es sei denn es wird dort generell ambulant operiert.

Die Chance auf eine Biopsie mit Analogsedierung ist daher eher im klinischen Bereich zu finden.

Unabhängig davon hat sicherlich die Sedierung einen wesentlichen Vorteil für Patient und Arzt. Eigentlich sollten die Zeiten vorbei sein bei denen es heißt, Zähne zusammenbeißen und durch. Die Analogsedierung hat sich mittlerweile sogar in der Zahnheilkunde bewährt.

Tom

Ergänzend: 


> vielleicht war dieselbe auch nicht stark




Kann ohne weiteres sein. Nicht jeder Mensch reagiert gleich auf Xylocain bzw. Lidocain haltige Lokalanästhetika. Bekannt dürfte dies beim Zahnarzt sein, wenn dann "nachgespritzt" werden muss. Es gibt auch Menschen die sich durch Xylocain überhaupt nicht beeindrucken lassen und trotz allem Schmerzen verspüren.  Urologen verlassen sich vermutlich auf ihre Initialdosis ohne zu prüfen ob der Schmerz tatsächlich ausgeschaltet ist und "nachspritzen" stört dann den weiteren Biopsieablauf.

----------


## angst52

Hallo Günter,
danke für die Wünsche für das neue Jahr.
Ich kann mich dem Gesagten meiner Vorredner nur anschließen, denn beim ersten Mal habe ich auch noch die Zähne zusammen gebissen und beim zweiten und dritten Mal habe ich mich gefragt, warum?
Zur ALTA-Klinik: Wenn du keinen unter MRT sichtbaren Verdacht hast, brauchst du da nicht hin, denn dann stochern die auch nur im Dunkeln und nehmen ein Haufen Kohle für die Biopsie.
Diese Werbung, wir treffen ihren Tumor mit einer Nadel, ist halt Werbung.
Sie nehmen eine MRT-verträgliche Hohlnadel, die über einen kleinen Schnitt in der Haut (Gesäß) mit örtlicher Betäubung eingeführt wird und durch diese, normale Biopsienadeln geschossen werden.
Ich glaube, ich sagte es schon, wenn du im MRT kein Verdachtsmoment siehst, kannst du dir das Geld sparen und in einer Klinik eine normale Biopsie mit „Schlafnarkose“ (ähnlich Darmspiegelung) machen lassen und alles ist schön.
LG
Günter

----------


## MomoRonja

> Liebe Forumsteilnehmer, vielen Dank für die vielen sachverständigen Beiträge! 
> 
> Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Thema "Alta-Klinik" eine so weit gefächerte Resonanz hervorrufen würde. Zu meinem Fall (ich bin 67,5 Jahre alt) will ich ergänzend 
> anführen, dass ich in 11/2008 die Stanzbiopsien habe machen lassen. Meine PSA-Werte waren in 10/2008 = 6.79, in 12/2008 = 7.33 und jetzt in 11/2012 = 8,63.
> Von den 10 Stanzen war eine mit ca. 10% positiv. Aufgrund des Gleasons 7a (3+4) sollte ich nach Anraten der Krankenhaus-Urologen operiert werden. Ich stieß 
> damals durch Zufall auf eine GEK-Info mit dem Beitrag "DNA-Zytologie". Im Internet fand ich Prof. Böcking als Experten für diese Thematik; er riet mir die schon vereinbarte 
> Da-Vinci-OP /Gronau abzusagen, um erst einmal das Stanzmaterial zytologisch zu analysieren. Die Diagnose von Prof. Böcking: "Haustierkrebs", zur Zeit nicht behandlungsrelevant. 
> Zufälligerweise oder absichtlich vergingen viele Wochen bis das Stanzmaterial von der Nordseeküste nach Düsseldorf geschickt wurde.
> Erst durch hartnäckiges Bohren kam die Versendung in Gang. War das Zufall oder ...?
> ...





> Hallo Knut,
> ich gebe einmal einige Daten aus dem zytolog. Gutachten von Prof. Böcking an:
> Nach enzymatischer Zellvereinzelung, Eichung mit 31 Fibroblasten u. Messung von 313 Tumorzellen, zeigt sich eine drößte (muss wohl größte heissen), peridiploide Stammlinie b ei 2,11c sowie weitere kleine Stammlinien in Bereich zwischen 4c und 5c und Werte bis 6c. Damit liegt ... ein überwiegend peridiploides DNA-Verteilungsmuster mit einem soeben beginnenden Übergang in peritetraploides Muster. 
> Dies entspricht einem beginnenden Übergang von Typ A zu Typ B nach Tribukait (1993).
> Auf der Seite 2 mit DNA-Histogramm steht u.a.: DNA-Interpretation: DNA-ANEUPLOIDY NOT DETECTED BUT MALIGNANCY HAS BEEN CONFIRMED MORPHOLOGICALLY.
> The statement on DNA-aneuploidy is based on the DNA-stemline interpretation according to Boecking et al. 1993 (p y 0 001, Kolmogoroff-Smirnow test with DNA-stemline [c] out of the range [1 85 - 2 15}, [3 70 - 4 30], [7 40 - 8 60].
> 
> Ich muss gestehen, dass vor allem diese letzeren Daten für mich als Laien böhmische Dörfer sind.
> 
> ...


Liebe Forumsteilnehmer,

jetzt habe ich meine Kontroll-Stanzbiopsie (13 Stanzen) unter Narkose hinter mir: 12 Zylinder in typischer Weise u. eine zusätzliche Stanze in dem Bereich, in dem vor 4,5 Jahren eine Stanze positiv war (Gleason 3+4); die damalige DNA-zytologische Untersuchung in 2008 brachte nach Prof. Böcking das Resultat "klinisch nicht relevant" (vergleiche meine Zitate). Ich entschied mich damals Gott sei Dank gemeinsam mit Dr. Bliemeister für die Active Surveillance. Die jetzige Stanzbiopsie führte zu dem Ergebnis: alle Stanzen ohne Tumornachweis. Nebenbefundlich zeigte sich eine leichte Prostatitis, die allerdings keine Beschwerden verursacht, aber wahrscheinlich für den PSA-Anstieg auf 8,63 verantwortlich ist nach 7,33 im Jahr 2008. 
Verfahrensweise für die Zukunft: PSA-Kontrollen alle Vierteljahr u. nach ca. 1 - 1,5 Jahren eine neue MRT-Kontrolle.
Prof. Böcking (jetzt am patholog. Institut Düren tätig) hat übrigens mit zwei Co-Autoren ein neues Informationsheft zum Thema Prostatakrebs herausgebracht, in dem alle relevanten Aspekte dieser Erkrankung sehr anschaulich erklärt werden, natürlich auch die DNA-zytolog. Analyse, die von vielen Urologen den Patienten - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - nicht mitgeteilt wird, weil sie ja nicht in der S3-Richtlinie steht, obwohl die Krankenkassen diese Leistung seit einigen Jahren bezahlen. Auch die Informationsschrift der Deutschen Krebshilfe erwähnt diese Analysetechnik nicht wegen der nicht ganz aktuellen Richtlinien (telefonische Auskunft auf meine Email-Anfrage). 

Viele Grüße
Günter

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Günter,

vielen Dank für Deine Informationen. Zur Abrundung lies bitte trotzdem noch einmal *hier* und *da,* was zum Thema veranschaulicht wird.

*Hier* handelt es sich wohl um die von Dir erwähnte neue Broschüre, die den Interessenten meist erst nach Anforderung ausgehändigt wird.

Mit besten Grüßen Harald.

----------


## MomoRonja

Vielen Dank Harald,
genau das ist die neue Broschüre!
Viele Grüße Günter

----------

